# La Habana, Cuba



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana, Cuba (107) por JLCA_Brazil, en Flickr


Havana, Cuba (62) por JLCA_Brazil, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana, Cuba (11) por JLCA_Brazil, en Flickr


Havana, Cuba (59) por JLCA_Brazil, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana, Cuba (122) por JLCA_Brazil, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana, Cuba (11) por JLCA_Brazil, en Flickr


Havana, Cuba (59) por JLCA_Brazil, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana por anangeliam2012, en Flickr


La Habana III por anangeliam2012, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CUBA 2012 por Rogério do Amaral Ribeiro, en Flickr


CUBA 2012 por Rogério do Amaral Ribeiro, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adelardocamacho/7830660506/sizes/k/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana por anangeliam2012, en Flickr


La Habana III por anangeliam2012, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Catedral de La Habana por lindaandandy, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

dia 17- Casal Català de l'Habana por babcielopez, en Flickr


dia 17- Casal Català de l'Habana por babcielopez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

dia 14- Plaza Vieja, La Habana por babcielopez, en Flickr


dia 14- passejant per "Habana Vieja" por babcielopez, en Flickr


dia 14- passejant per "Habana Vieja" por babcielopez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

dia 16- passejant de tornada a l'hotel, Malecón, La Habana por babcielopez, en Flickr


Cuban cars por bukharov, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

dia 14- passejant per "Habana Vieja" por babcielopez, en Flickr


----------



## Indonesian Pride (Feb 28, 2010)

so unique!
Great Havana


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Indonesian Pride said:


> so unique!
> Great Havana


I agree hehe


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

dia 2- Necrópolis Cristóbal Colón (Monumento Nacional i la 2ª més important del món)- La Habana por babcielopez, en Flickr



dia 2- Necrópolis Cristóbal Colón (la més gran d'Amèrica)- La Habana por babcielopez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

dia 14- Museo Nacional de Bellas Artes, La Habana por babcielopez, en Flickr


Habana Vieja por ladel402, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

dia 2- Necrópolis Cristóbal Colón (Monumento Nacional i la 2ª més important del món)- La Habana por babcielopez, en Flickr



dia 2- Necrópolis Cristóbal Colón (la més gran d'Amèrica)- La Habana por babcielopez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tarixsepulveda/7824779702/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La habana por Talaia10, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7780382008/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

dia 1- Hotel Sevilla (La Habana) por babcielopez, en Flickr


dia 1- Hotel Sevilla (La Habana) por babcielopez, en Flickr


dia 1- passejant per "centro Habana" por babcielopez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

dia 1- Hotel Sevilla (La Habana) por babcielopez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

dia 1- Real Fábrica de Tabacos Partagas- La Habana por babcielopez, en Flickr


dia 1- Escuela Nacional de Ballet por babcielopez, en Flickr


dia 1- passejant per "centro Habana" por babcielopez, en Flickr


dia 1- vistes desde la torre de l'edifici Bacardi por babcielopez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

dia 2- La Bodeguita del Medio, "Habana Vieja", La Habana por babcielopez, en Flickr


Malecón Habanero. por Flodigrip's world, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Habana por rramirez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Streets of Old Havana por bukharov, en Flickr


Streets of Old Havana por bukharov, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Streets of Old Havana por bukharov, en Flickr


Old Havana por bukharov, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Habana por rramirez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

08-04-12 Lunch on the Town 04 por derek.kolb, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Streets of Old Havana por bukharov, en Flickr


Old Havana por bukharov, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

edit


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana Tunnel por bukharov, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

a hot day in Vedado por dogpong, en Flick


La Habana por .Oli, en Flickr


1959 Dodge Custom Royal Lancer por Ralphee., en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La_Habana_vista_Hotel_Tridente por artaban1968, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

edit


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

1946 Chrysler Windsor por Ralphee., en Flickr


La Habana (33) por travelbylolo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

one day in la Habana Vieja por dogpong, en Flickr


08-12-12 Afternoon Out 17 por derek.kolb, en Flickr


Havana Chinatown- on the edge... por Olga Barmina, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

1946 Chrysler Windsor por Ralphee., en Flickr


La Habana (33) por travelbylolo, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Malecón La Habana por dickrijnsdorp, en Flickr


La Habana harbour por dickrijnsdorp, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

edit


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BMW Isetta, Havana, Cuba por Chaloos, en Flickr


BMW Isetta, Havana, Cuba por Chaloos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7163196829/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7163199321/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BMW Isetta, Havana, Cuba por Chaloos, en Flickr


BMW Isetta, Havana, Cuba por Chaloos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Chinatown, Havana, Cuba por Chaloos, en Flickr


Havana, Cuba por Chaloos, en Flickr


Havana, Cuba por Chaloos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Russian Embassy, Havana, Cuba por Chaloos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana, Cuba por Chaloos, en Flickr


Havana, Cuba por Chaloos, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6918150737/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Urban Agriculture, Havana, Cuba por Chaloos, en Flickr


Urban Agriculture, Havana, Cuba por Chaloos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/d_charette/6756126509/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Habana por Pasha_KRD, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Vintage car in Havana por The Globetrotting photographer, en Flickr


Along the Malecón por The Globetrotting photographer, en Flickr


Havana street scene por The Globetrotting photographer, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana street scene por The Globetrotting photographer, en Flickr


A house in Miramar por The Globetrotting photographer, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

2011 CUBA HAVANA-157 FRATERNITY PARK 古巴 哈瓦那海湾 博爱公园 por xuweiyuan, en Flickr


Havana street scene por The Globetrotting photographer, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

facade por george kordellas, en Flickr


cleaners por george kordellas, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana por The Globetrotting photographer, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

facade por george kordellas, en Flickr


cleaners por george kordellas, en Flickr


Havanna - diverse por martin.travel.kunz, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havanna - Auto por martin.travel.kunz, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havanna por PaultjeColumn, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

cuba havanna malecon - 33 por geigerwe, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havanna 2012 por Robert James Perkins - 089DJ, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

cuba centro havanna - 11 por geigerwe, en Flickr


cuba havanna malecon & prado - 09 por geigerwe, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

ehemals schön (1149) por fischwolf, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Kuba 2012 (29 von 47) por claudecastor, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cuba_libre_art/7359297860/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cuba_libre_art/7359443972/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cuba_libre_art/7174216145/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

edit


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cuba_libre_art/7174072787/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cuba_libre_art/7174078857/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cuba_libre_art/7359302200/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cuba_libre_art/7359302380/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havanna, Cuba por trisalsa.com, en Flickr


Havanna Cuba, Openair Kaffee por trisalsa.com, en Flickr


Havanna, Oldtimer, Cuba por trisalsa.com, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havanna por oetting, en Flickr


Halle am Hafen (1133) por fischwolf, en Flickr


L1010530.jpg por nilsenJa, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

L1010558.jpg por nilsenJa, en Flickr


L1010519.jpg por nilsenJa, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

_MG_6334 - Version 2 por Willem Nieuwland, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

_MG_6614 - Version 2 por Willem Nieuwland, en Flickr


Lok 1112 (1115) por fischwolf, en Flickr


Bahnhof Havanna (1113) por fischwolf, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cuba, Havanna, Germany fare away ...hello to my father, the sailerman por saba lang, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havanna, street life por Dip_44, en Flickr


Havanna: arms place por Dip_44, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

School Boat ceremony por Dip_44, en Flickr


----------



## schlekenzikatzenburg (Sep 8, 2011)

watching at all those beauties crumbling in disrepair makes me wanna cry, sincerely.... shame on you , fottuto merdoso fidel


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ I say no politics at the first post!! ¬¬

and what you say is strange because I post lot of pictures and just few were of ruinded buildings...

deterioration of Havana is not just the responsibility of a political leader, is responsibility of the economic situation and the lack of public concern. How to explain that there are trees in buildings where people live? these people did not see a tree that was growing in their building?

Historian's Office has restored very many buildings, and continue, so there is hope that the architecture of great value can be saved


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC_4663_HDR por jeilmer, en Flickr


Havanna - Uni por Ritter.Kunibert, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

38, avenida Italia (la Habana- Cuba) por RUAMPS ©, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

[30's] el Malecón- la Habana (Cuba) por RUAMPS ©, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Paseo de Marti (Prado) & San Lazaro- la Habana (Cuba) por RUAMPS ©, en Flickr


la Habana- Cuba por RUAMPS ©, en Flickr


el Malecón- la Habana (Cuba) por RUAMPS ©, en Flickr


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ 


La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr



La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


----------



## sonoii (Aug 20, 2012)

what an amazing city! unfortunately, US citizens cannot go there because of the travel ban.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ it is ridiculous, we still in a cold war... don't have sense that they can go to China, Vietnam or other countries and not to cuba...

but anyway, you can go if you go first to other country, right??


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


----------



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

Very nice! I am loving the Caribbean region.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ 


La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


----------



## luk17 (Aug 30, 2012)

La Havana tiene un casco histórico de una ciudad que alguna vez fue rica.


----------



## Korsakov (May 12, 2008)

luk17 said:


> La Havana debe ser la unica ciudad Latinoamericana cuyo casco antiguo quedo en pie. Espero que no lo arruinen cuando se abran al mundo y el mercado inmobiliario lo destruya


Ojala no suceda eso, los bancos y transnacionales no tienen respeto por nada, con tal de quedar en una ubicacion privilegiada para hacer negocios seran capaces de borrar de una pincelada la mistica y la magia de Cuba colocando edificios de vidrio, mucho mejor una plaza o un lugar de reunion social antes de esas cajas de ambicion y codicia humana.

Long live Cuba and their people!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


La Habana - Cuba por nizega, en Flickr


----------



## Korsakov (May 12, 2008)

Lindas fotos, Viva Cuba!!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

11-24-12 Friends Visit 34 por derek.kolb, en Flickr



11-24-12 Friends Visit 35 por derek.kolb, en Flickr




11-24-12 Friends Visit 47 por derek.kolb, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

11-24-12 Friends Visit 17 por derek.kolb, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

11-22-12 Thanksgiving Day 07 por derek.kolb, en Flickr



11-22-12 Thanksgiving Day 06 por derek.kolb, en Flickr


11-22-12 Thanksgiving Day 02 por derek.kolb, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CU HV411 08110076 por setboun photos, en Flickr


CU HV261 08110512 por setboun photos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cat Lady and Parque Central por jukerr, en Flickr




CU HV251A 08110393 por setboun photos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CU HV111 08115406 por setboun photos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

City of La Habana.. por iwona_kellie, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

+






























http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8200679535/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8201767998/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8201773180/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8201756252/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8200662791/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8201754884/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8201755404/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8201753996/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8199091770/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8198036897/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8199090614/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8199106004/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8198017927/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8199109442/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8198017453/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8198020025/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8198010751/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8199108016/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8199104216/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8199111826/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8198012719/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8199107244/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8198013815/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8199130912/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8199130110/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8199126572/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8483/8199098908_5eb2137da0_b.jpg









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8490/8199098302_43730d99de_b.jpg









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8345/8197991291_bc67f17457_b.jpg









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8480/8197994859_de95d4c29e_b.jpg









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8345/8199054876_6e66198989_b.jpg


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8197960583/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8197973301/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8197986053/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8199059834/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8199079302/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8199069190/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8199075484/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8346/8197982489_f6a602047e_b.jpg









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8209/8199066428_30118c481f_b.jpg










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8067/8197978019_1d2f2d3171_b.jpg









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8486/8199071764_1db8528581_b.jpg









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8482/8197975683_922efd7ceb_b.jpg









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8062/8199068634_24bc6bfbae_b.jpg


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8198002741/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8199082104/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8199099686/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8198007331/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8199084394/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8197940515/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8199046244/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8197945825/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8199057556/sizes/l/in/photostream/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8197951329/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8197956415/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8197954267/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8197949891/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8197952143/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8199045316/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8199058438/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8199051518/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8199056224/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8199052126/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8197963071/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8199054306/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8197827543/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8198920606/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8197803603/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8198915956/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8197844047/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8198916988/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8198865110/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8198865968/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8198883312/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8198871882/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8197788261/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8198889772/sizes/c/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8197798407/sizes/c/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8197793399/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8197599265/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8197605749/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8197593969/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8197604537/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8198610722/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8198626560/sizes/l/in/photostream/











http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8197544257/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8197542549/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8198577902/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manweqc/8197484521/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Scènes de vie à La Havane por ZBKTV, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana street scene por The Globetrotting photographer, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Fuerzas Armadas Revolucionarias (FAR). por Flodigrip's world, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pedroesteban/8172838568/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pedroesteban/8172839490/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Colores de La Habana por Cristóbal Jorge Bañón, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sin título por righe, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Havane (Cuba 1996) por PierreG_09, en Flickr




Bâtiment public IMGP2838 por robert.fr.22, en Flickr


Camara de Representantes 1 por Ceeyefaitch, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gisaso/8141356565/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Ocaso en la Bahia de La Habana por Samuel Alejandro, en Flickr



La bahia de La habana vista nocturna por Samuel Alejandro, en Flickr


HPIM1986-Editarportraiddrama.jpg por BelloAlex, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BARCO DEL CRUCERO por FotosdeManuela, en Flickr










http://www.flickr.com/photos/faboo2008/3057321280/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_1583 por skypilot2005, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zhuazho/7943924388/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Spanish tall ship por sonicw, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana Harbour por Stella Blu, en Flickr


Customs house from the Casablanca Ferry por professor.p, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

la habana por DK Uru, en Flickr


Cuba4 por semilla, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

A window from Cuba... por jfogura, en Flickr


A window from Cuba... por jfogura, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

A window from Cuba... por jfogura, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

A window from Cuba... por jfogura, en Flickr


A window from Cuba... por jfogura, en Flickr


A window from Cuba... por jfogura, en Flickr

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1032615&highlight=habana&page=9


----------



## aramatrcx (Jul 15, 2009)

Habana is a beatifull city. Cuba si, Yankee no!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

yankee is a citizen from the united states(for us), so is not fair say that... because not all the citizens from USA are responsible of what their government does, and anyway, in this big political conflict both parts have made big mistakes(obviously one of them have brutal abuse of power)


(I shouldn't say what I said because I don't like have political discussions in this kind of thread, but I couldn't resist haha)


----------

I created this thread because I love Habana city and I think that is one of the most beautiful in the world, but I don't like fidel(but I like the Che), and also I don't believe in communism, I like the idea, but I think that is not a realist idea when this social system has to be implemented in a human society). So please, I would like that anyone who thinks that this city is beautiful post a coment about the architecture, and not about politics


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Habana- Hotel Nacional por thomaswiborgthune, en Flickr


Hotel Nacional, La Habana por Gomes Jardim, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Habana- Hotel Riviera por thomaswiborgthune, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Habitantes de La Habana cerca del Capitolio por Azalia Daniela, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cadillac in Havana streets por overmoder, en Flickr


xDDDD


6218696254 por lali bellobi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana por VOLCAR, en Flickr


Havana Street View por ken berg, en Flickr


La Habana por VOLCAR, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana_publish-084 por [email protected], en Flickr


Havana_publish-098 por [email protected], en Flickr


Havana_publish-083 por [email protected], en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana_publish-089 por [email protected], en Flickr


Havana_publish-093 por [email protected], en Flickr


Havana_publish-101 por [email protected], en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana_publish-097 por [email protected], en Flickr


Havana_publish-100 por [email protected], en Flickr


Pimped Up por Ecar, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana_publish-063 por [email protected], en Flickr


Havana_publish-054 por [email protected], en Flickr


Havana_publish-045 por [email protected], en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana_publish-056 por [email protected], en Flickr


Havana_publish-059 por [email protected], en Flickr


Havana_publish-051 por [email protected], en Flickr

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1032615&highlight=habana&page=9


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana_publish-047 por [email protected], en Flickr


Havana_publish-023 por [email protected], en Flickr


Havana_publish-028 por [email protected], en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bmblue/7014551525/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Havana_publish-010 por [email protected], en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana_publish-003 por [email protected], en Flickr


Havana_publish-004 por [email protected], en Flickr


Havana_publish-005 por [email protected], en Flickr

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1032615&highlight=habana&page=9


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana_publish-001 por [email protected], en Flickr


Havana_publish-039 por [email protected], en Flickr


Havana_publish-018 por [email protected], en Flickr

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1032615&highlight=habana&page=9


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana_publish-032 por [email protected], en Flickr


Havana_publish-021 por [email protected], en Flickr


Havana_publish-031 por [email protected], en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana_publish-019 por [email protected], en Flickr


Havana_publish-036 por [email protected], en Flickr

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1032615&highlight=habana&page=9


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana_publish-030 por [email protected], en Flickr


Fidel's garage por nicodeemus1, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

50's service station por peppershot, en Flickr

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1032615&highlight=habana&page=10


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

06-17-11 Walk in the Park 03 por derek.kolb, en Flickr


06-17-11 Walk in the Park 04 por derek.kolb, en Flickr


06-17-11 Walk in the Park 05 por derek.kolb, en Flickr

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1032615&highlight=habana&page=10


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Car and locomotive por klevsand, en Flickr


Steam by the harbour, Havana por klevsand, en Flickr


Steam por klevsand, en Flickr


Hauling the passenger cars 2 por klevsand, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana_publish-024 por [email protected], en Flickr


Havana_publish-026 por [email protected], en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

1959 Ford por Julio Reguero, en Flickr


cuba000044.jpg por keithlevit, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

cubas000014.jpg por keithlevit, en Flickr


John Lennon Park, Habana por Mr Ush, en Flickr



Park in Vedado. por Robin Thom, en Flickr


John Lennon Statue at Havana Park por amorey, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana_publish-015 por [email protected], en Flickr


Havana_publish-014 por [email protected], en Flickr


Havana_publish-016 por [email protected], en Flickr

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1032615&highlight=habana&page=10


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

SHARE RESPECTUOUS COMMENTS IS ALLOWED...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very nice pics!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

nice comments


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_0030 por Jose and Dr. Gelasia Marquez, en Flickr


IMG_0004 por Jose and Dr. Gelasia Marquez, en Flickr


IMG_1560 por skypilot2005, en Flickr

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1032615&highlight=habana&page=10


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice updates from Havana....thanks el palmesano. :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ thanks to you for comment because I really like read comments in my threads


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_1583 por skypilot2005, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cuban Car Park por ithinkx, en Flickr


Parking for Cubans only por Sam Kelly, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

el prado por Welcome to the lizopedia, en Flickr


Prado por alexmontjohn, en Flickr

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1032615&highlight=habana&page=10


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Hoteles Triton y Neptuno, Municipio Playa, Ciudad Habana, Cuba por cubaneando777, en Flickr


Hotel Panorama,3ra-y-70, Municipio Playa, Ciudad Habana, Cuba por cubaneando777, en Flickr


Hotel Melia Habana, Municipio Playa, Ciudad Habana, Cuba por cubaneando777, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Escuela Veterinaria, Centro Habana, Ciudad Habana, Cuba por cubaneando777, en Flickr


Oficina Comercial, 51 y 106, Marianao, La Habana, Cuba por cubaneando777, en Flickr


Ave de los Presidentes, Municipio Plaza, Ciudad Habana, Cuba por cubaneando777, en Flickr



Parque G por alexmontjohn, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Biblioteca Universidad de la Habana, Municipio Plaza, Ciudad Habana, Cuba por cubaneando777, en Flickr


Biblioteca Nacional, Municipio Plaza, Ciudad Habana, Cuba por cubaneando777, en Flickr


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

I love the colors of Havana, it's a very beautiful city. Thanks for the photos.:cheers:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Pre Cepero Bonilla, 10 de Octubre, Ciudad Habana, Cuba por cubaneando777, en Flickr


Pre Cepero Bonilla, 10 de Octubre, Ciudad Habana, Cuba por cubaneando777, en Flickr


23 y N, Municipio Plaza, Ciudad Habana por cubaneando777, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

P8182404 por ritzotencate, en Flickr



La Habana, Plaza de Armas (el Templete) - Cuba por Sly's, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana (Avenida de los Presidentes/Calle G) - Cuba por Sly's, en Flickr


The John Lennon memorial park por Tim in Mexico, en Flickr

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1032615&highlight=habana&page=10


----------



## FlavorOfAlgeria (Jan 25, 2012)

Marvellous +1


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana_publish-037 por [email protected], en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cathedral por mayvenx, en Flickr


Havana por The Globetrotting photographer, en Flickr


La Habana por Franzbs, en Flickr


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1032615&highlight=habana&page=11


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Telecom Building por Richard Pluck, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

HGH 576 por Richard Pluck, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hpimentel/6864224022/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hpimentel/6864232724/sizes/l/in/photostream/

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1032615&highlight=habana&page=11


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hpimentel/6864205446/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hpimentel/6864208996/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hpimentel/7010323337/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hpimentel/6864207394/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hpimentel/6864206604/sizes/l/in/photostream/

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1032615&highlight=habana&page=11


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hpimentel/6864211288/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hpimentel/6864219976/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hpimentel/7010326893/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hpimentel/6864211624/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hpimentel/6864209638/sizes/l/in/photostream/

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1032615&highlight=habana&page=11


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hpimentel/6864185642/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hpimentel/7010293097/sizes/l/in/photostream/

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1032615&highlight=habana&page=11


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hpimentel/7010290375/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hpimentel/6864175520/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice cars!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hpimentel/7010288749/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hpimentel/7010290031/sizes/l/in/photostream/

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1032615&highlight=habana&page=11


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Great place.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hpimentel/6864187356/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hpimentel/6864176318/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hpimentel/6864177198/sizes/l/in/photostream/

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1032615&highlight=habana&page=11


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hpimentel/7010286853/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hpimentel/6864159406/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hpimentel/6864159078/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hpimentel/6864161238/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hpimentel/6864160922/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hpimentel/6864163282/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hpimentel/7010283959/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6860828652/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6860829478/sizes/l/in/photostream/

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1032615&highlight=habana&page=11


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice updates from Havana :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana, art deco theatre por dsa66503, en Flickr


Havana, La Roca restaurant por dsa66503, en Flickr



Havana, classic car por dsa66503, en Flickr

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1032615&highlight=habana&page=11


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ thanks


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana, art deco theatre por dsa66503, en Flickr


Havana, La Roca restaurant por dsa66503, en Flickr



Havana, classic car por dsa66503, en Flickr

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1032615&highlight=habana&page=11


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana, Parque Central and Museo Nacional de Bellas Artes por dsa66503, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana, Museo Napoleónico por dsa66503, en Flickr


Havana, Museo Napoleónico por dsa66503, en Flickr


Havana, Museo Napoleónico por dsa66503, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^



Havana, Museo Napoleónico por dsa66503, en Flickr


Havana, Museo Napoleónico por dsa66503, en Flickr


Havana, Museo Napoleónico por dsa66503, en Flickr

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1032615&highlight=habana&page=11


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana por dsa66503, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana por dsa66503, en Flickr


Along the Malecón por The Globetrotting photographer, en Flickr


Outside the Parque Central Hotel, Old Havana, Cuba - HDR por Bill Murray EarthPhotos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrzej_w/7006810797/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Hotel por Federilli, en Flickr


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1032615&highlight=habana&page=12


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/markwarnes/6854716344/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Tracce por NeniSwisS, en Flickr


Havana taxi's por rlsuk, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Kunst por kapa123, en Flickr


Prado por kapa123, en Flickr

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1032615&highlight=habana&page=12


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana_publish-111 por [email protected], en Flickr


Havana_publish-112 por [email protected], en Flickr


Havana_publish-106 por [email protected], en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Vedado from the Malecon por louiseloveselvis (Louise Morgan), en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/trissysviewpoint/6998271085/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

El Templete por Federilli, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

1930s por Federilli, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Towers por Federilli, en Flickr
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1032615&highlight=habana&page=12


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Building por Federilli, en Flickr


Cars por Federilli, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gaudiumpress/6850211202/sizes/l/in/photostream/

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1032615&highlight=habana&page=12


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Lok por kapa123, en Flickr


Fähre por kapa123, en Flickr

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1032615&highlight=habana&page=12


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/trissysviewpoint/6846588544/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Cuba - Havana - casa particular por dammh, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cuba - Havana - Vedado buildings por dammh, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cuba - Havana views por dammh, en Flickr


Cuba - Havana views por dammh, en Flickr


Cuba - Havana views por dammh, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana Cuba por Carves Sud, en Flickr


Havana Cuba por Carves Sud, en Flickr


Havana Cuba por Carves Sud, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana Cuba por Carves Sud, en Flickr


Havana Cuba por Carves Sud, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana Cuba por Carves Sud, en Flickr


Havana Cuba por Carves Sud, en Flickr


Havana Cuba por Carves Sud, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_0153 por aswanton, en Flickr


IMG_0158 por aswanton, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

www.havanaworkshops.com por dancallis.com, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Gran Teatro de la Habana*


Gran Teatro de la Habana (The Great Theatre of Havana) por LA Observer, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fionag2011/6851538880/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Gran Teatro de La Habana (2) por Olivier Monbaillu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Gran Teatro de la Habana*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5274746254/sizes/z/in/photostream/



Gran_Teatro_de_La_Habana_15 por xbeta, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fionag2011/6997668379/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Gran Teatro de la Habana*




Gran Teatro de la Habana por Romtomtom, en Flickr


Gran Teatro de la Habana por Romtomtom, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6495700665/sizes/l/in/photostream/

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1032615&highlight=habana&page=13


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Miramar por mayvenx, en Flickr



221 por mayvenx, en Flickr



IMG_0636 por al.star, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

P1020957 por al.star, en Flickr


P1020953 por al.star, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

P1020883 por al.star, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana Cuba por Carves Sud, en Flickr


Casa David JR. por kapa123, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

cuba 012 por rich_caudle, en Flickr


cuba 013 por rich_caudle, en Flickr


cuba 007 por rich_caudle, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_0138 por aswanton, en Flickr


Cuba-56.jpg por Kurt Normandin, en Flickr


Cuba-74.jpg por Kurt Normandin, en Flickr


Cuba-48.jpg por Kurt Normandin, en Flickr

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1032615&highlight=habana&page=13


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cuba-132.jpg por Kurt Normandin, en Flickr










http://www.flickr.com/photos/hpimentel/6864219404/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Nakyma keskustaan por timoa135, en Flickr


From 8th Floor, Hotel Sevilla por janey_marmite, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Prado Morro por joelouhabana, en Flickr


IMG_9705.jpg por late.lunch, en Flickr


hotel sevilla por bruna benvegnù, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Hotel Sevilla









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6114226502/sizes/l/in/photostream/


p1010992 por MikeTnT, en Flickr


Havana: Hotel Sevilla lobby por mothclark62, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC_2385 por petiedons, en Flickr


_W2U2186 por Rainer Soegtrop, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_3449 por virgodad, en Flickr


Sevilla por kapa123, en Flickr

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1032615&highlight=habana&page=13


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Marina Hemingway por amycgx, en Flickr


Marina Hemingway por Olivier Monbaillu, en Flickr


IMG_1887 por Andrzej W, en Flickr

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1032615&highlight=habana&page=13


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cuba-108.jpg por Kurt Normandin, en Flickr


Havana Mansions por gcrangi, en Flickr


Residence of Havana Shipyard Owner Ramon Villalobos por dosepocas, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Colorful mansion por fuppo, en Flickr


Havana Mansion por lauraoliphant, en Flickr


Demeure cossue sur l'avenue du Prado / Mansion on Prado Avenue por nyctaline, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mansion por Læ›¾, en Flickr


beautiful Mansion, Havana Cuba por frank987s, en Flickr


Yellow Mansion, Havana Cuba por frank987s, en Flickr

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1032615&highlight=habana&page=14


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

mansion in havana por bmore_active, en Flickr


Siboney Cuba  por arturosilver, en Flickr


Vedado por The Winkle, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

a000712-R1-018-7A. por azisman, en Flickr


Siboney Cuba  por arturosilver, en Flickr


47 Havana Paseo Blvd Restored Mansion Villa Lita por Comrade Roger, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

48 Havana Paseo Blvd Restored Mansion por Comrade Roger, en Flickr


49 Havana Paseo Blvd Apartment Building por Comrade Roger, en Flickr


48 Havana Paseo Blvd House por Comrade Roger, en Flickr


51 Havana Paseo Blvd Apartment Building por Comrade Roger, en Flickr

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1032615&highlight=habana&page=14


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

42 Havana Paseo Blvd Restored Mansion por Comrade Roger, en Flickr


41 Havana Paseo Blvd Restored Mansion por Comrade Roger, en Flickr


50 Havana Paseo Blvd Restored Mansion por Comrade Roger, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

38 Havana Paseo Blvd Mansion por Comrade Roger, en Flickr


36 Havana Paseo Blvd Mansion por Comrade Roger, en Flickr


39 Havana Paseo Blvd Houses por Comrade Roger, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

54 Havana Waterfront Crumbling Mansion por Comrade Roger, en Flickr


55 Havana Waterfront Crumbling Mansion por Comrade Roger, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

31 Havana Paseo Blvd Church por Comrade Roger, en Flickr


32 Havana Paseo Blvd Church por Comrade Roger, en Flickr

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1032615&highlight=habana&page=14


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Add a fresh coat of paint and do a little landscaping work, and many parts of the city and its building will be as beautiful as ever. :yes:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ I agree


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

05 Havana Restored High Rise Apartment Building por Comrade Roger, en Flickr


03 Havana Restored Building Next To Crumbling Building por Comrade Roger, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

27 Havana Waterfront Being Restored por Comrade Roger, en Flickr


23 Havana Waterfront Cathedral Tapas Café por Comrade Roger, en Flickr


22 Havana Waterfront New Tourist Café Under Construction por Comrade Roger, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Parque Lenin, Havana, Cuba por stephenk1977, en Flickr


Montaña Rusa en el caribe por Asere.fr, en Flickr


La montaña rusa del parque Lenin. por Asere.fr, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Plaza Carlos III (a mall, a shopping centre)


CUBA-IV-V-10-HAV1-275 por Tai Pan of HK, en Flickr








































Central Havana: Plaza Carlos III por Petebran, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Iglesia y Convento de San Francisco de Asís por jdw, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Hotel Parque Central por Snowman learned, en Flickr


Parque Central Hotel por yosoynuts, en Flickr


Hotel Parque Central, Havana por Peter Q, en Flickr



Parque Central Hotel Foyer 2 por ahisgett, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Parque Central Hotel Foyer 1 por ahisgett, en Flickr



Hotel Parque Central atrium por exfordy, en Flickr


hotel parque central por toxicpop, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

View from Hotel Parque Central roof por exfordy, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Edificio Bacardi por MMwally, en Flickr


0746a Havana - Edificio Bacardi por Jelle H., en Flickr


31/12/2011 - Edifício Bacardi (Havana/Cuba) por Coruja de cabaça., en Flickr


Edificio Bacardi, Havana, Cuba.  por Robin Thom, en Flickr


Former Bacardi Edificio/HQ in Havana por projectkevp, en Flickr


edificio bacardi sala por professor.p, en Flickr

no edifício bacardi por bruna benvegnù, en Flickr

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1032615&highlight=habana&page=16


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Nice pics! I love Havana and I love Cuba!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ thanks for your nice comment


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_2201 por marko8904, en Flickr


Edificio Bacardi por e-squirrel, en Flickr


31/12/2011 - Edifício Bacardi (Havana/Cuba) por Coruja de cabaça., en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

31/12/2011 - Edifício Bacardi (Havana/Cuba) por Coruja de cabaÃ§a., en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CUBA-IV-V-10-HAV1-270 por Tai Pan of HK, en Flickr


CUBA-IV-V-10-HAV1-259 por Tai Pan of HK, en Flickr


Iglesia del Sagrado Corazón de Jesús y San Ignacio de Loyola ( La Habana) Cuba por Catedrales e Iglesias, en Flickr


Fe cubana por _kairos_, en Flickr


CUBA-IV-V-10-HAV1-268 por Tai Pan of HK, en Flickr

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1032615&highlight=habana&page=16


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Love those Art-Deco buildings!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ me too!!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CUBA-IV-V-10-HAV1-273 por Tai Pan of HK, en Flickr


CUBA-IV-V-10-HAV1-250 por Tai Pan of HK, en Flickr


CUBA-IV-V-10-HAV1-252 por Tai Pan of HK, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CUBA-IV-V-10-HAV1-277 por Tai Pan of HK, en Flickr


CUBA-IV-V-10-HAV1-569 por Tai Pan of HK, en Flickr


CUBA-IV-V-10-HAV1-571 por Tai Pan of HK, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CUBA-IV-V-10-HAV1-524 por Tai Pan of HK, en Flickr

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1032615&highlight=habana&page=17


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CUBA-IV-V-10-HAV1-546 por Tai Pan of HK, en Flickr


CUBA-IV-V-10-HAV1-547 por Tai Pan of HK, en Flickr


CUBA-IV-V-10-HAV1-551 por Tai Pan of HK, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CUBA-IV-V-10-HAV1-553 por Tai Pan of HK, en Flickr


CUBA-IV-V-10-HAV1-556 por Tai Pan of HK, en Flickr


CUBA-IV-V-10-HAV1-558 por Tai Pan of HK, en Flickr

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1032615&highlight=habana&page=17


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CUBA-IV-V-10-HAV1-067 por Tai Pan of HK, en Flickr



CUBA-IV-V-10-HAV1-074 por Tai Pan of HK, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CUBA-IV-V-10-HAV1-072 por Tai Pan of HK, en Flickr


CUBA-IV-V-10-HAV1-090 por Tai Pan of HK, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CUBA-IV-V-10-HAV1-079 por Tai Pan of HK, en Flickr

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1032615&highlight=habana&page=17


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CUBA-IV-V-10-HAV1-124 por Tai Pan of HK, en Flickr


CUBA-IV-V-10-HAV1-126 por Tai Pan of HK, en Flickr

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1032615&highlight=habana&page=17


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Great theatre of Havana, Havana City, Cuba


Gran Teatro de La Habana by MichaelSPetit, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Paseo del Prado looking towards El Capitolio, Havana city, Cuba


Paseo del Prado looking towards El Capitolio by MichaelSPetit, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Saratoga Hotel, Paseo del Prado and Dragones Street, Habana City


Hotel Saratoga,Habana by Stewart Cooke, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Vivid street


Colorful Street by Three Dog Night & Day, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

National Capitol Building in Havana, Cuba



Capitolio by Abraxas 139, on Flickr











src


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Neptune statue, Malecon promenade, Havana, Cuba.



Neptuno by Abraxas 139, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Revolution Plaza, Vedado district, Havana city, Cuba










src


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Cathedral of The Virgin Mary of the Immaculate Conception, Havana, Cuba


La Catedral by Rey Cuba, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Vedado downtown


Vista de El Verado by Abraxas 139, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

El Malecon Promenade, Havana, Cuba










src


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Havana, Cuba - Leica MP, Summilux 50mm + Velvia 50 by BartmanSA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Havana :cheers:


Colors of La Havana by browneyes1971, on Flickr


A street market ... in Havana, Cuba by browneyes1971, on Flickr


Granizado Habanero by Rey Cuba, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CF221 said:


> Big misconception.
> 
> Most Cubans are seriously discontent with the government, they do not like it. Everybody knows the toils they have to go through every day to even get food on the table. Heck, they can't even voice their discontent, as the state apparatus will quickly make you the hated part of society, you will be discriminated, spied on, and will be forced into hunger by even taking away your job. The regime forces you to ask for mercy. Every day, like today, there are more news about people going into hunger strike to protest the violation of their rights, and the dissident community is growing fast. The fact that the regime is still in power can't be taken as a sign that people "like it."
> 
> ...


why you only come to comment when there is a political discussion?

One thing is de government and other the political system. In every country there are people that didn't like the government they voted, or also there are people that don't like the political system of their country and want a full change of the constitution and social,economic and political system.


I can't agree at all with that what you say that they can't voice their discontent, just because there are people like Yoani, damas deblanco, or the people that when they talk about cuba in TVE criticizes without any problem in the reports.There are people that still having scare, but there are other people than not, because things has change. Is true that in the past there was lot of repression and that it still existing in someway, but not as you say.

the rest of your comment is the comment of a person that hates the political system of cuba and is very angry because of the past(and I understand it completely because is logical because of the situation of the island and the lot of problems that people had suffered), so you say lot of things that are completly exagerated, and so, you come to this thread just to talk about politics and it is not the place, I don' want to answer te rest of your comment.

anecdotes, trivia, memories or to clarify things like the name of some place or things like that, not to start a political debate completely enraged.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Escuela Nacional de Ballet por Crabster, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Varadero Cuba por jasondefrias, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

05-07-11 Saturday Morning 02 por derek.kolb, en Flickr

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1032615&highlight=habana&page=17


----------



## opusdei (Apr 14, 2013)

Very charming.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

A Real Oldsmobile por Paul 'Tuna' Turner, en Flickr


The Cuban Cars por [email protected], en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

New Havana office and shopping buildings por drum118, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

centro comercial carlos 3 por gpetipas, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

De Cuba y el ron antillano por ramon_patrejo, en Flickr


De Cuba y el ron antillano por ramon_patrejo, en Flickr


0000 0000 0000 0170 por Omar Moreno Arias, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

0000 0000 0000 0166 por Omar Moreno Arias, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

habana_full_2012_sepia_1500 por Omar Moreno Arias, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Dialogo entre amigos por Asere.fr, en Flickr


La Habana - Palacio de los Matrimonios por Rolandito., en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana - Hotel Nacional por Rolandito., en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Centro Habana por Rolandito., en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana por Rolandito., en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana por Rolandito., en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC06723s La Habana, Vedado por Ashod Alemian, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_0592 por swicary, en Flickr


IMG_0560 por swicary, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

725 por angelc65, en Flickr


767-3 por angelc65, en Flickr


IMG_0692 por angelc65, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Paladar La Guarida por Stewart Cooke, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_5020 por swicary, en Flickr


IMG_5005 por swicary, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

L1060104 por n-okazaki, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_4957 por swicary, en Flickr


IMG_4958 por swicary, en Flickr


IMG_4967 por swicary, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8873053400/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

397 por angelc65, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_5035 por swicary, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_5082 por swicary, en Flickr


IMG_5011 por swicary, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

1957 Chevrolet Bel Air Convertible por oliveriorama, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/spicygal1/9236106824/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/spicygal1/9233291019/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/spicygal1/9236112474/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/spicygal1/9236106326/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/spicygal1/9236072270/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Old Havana por petforgeigner, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

One of Havana squares por MissJusteen, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Centro Habana por musementart, en Flickr


La Habana Vieja II por ngreenn, en Flickr


La Habana Vieja por ngreenn, en Flickr


Atardeciendo en la Habana I por ngreenn, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Habana-107_HiRes por sergkuzmin, en Flickr


Habana-106_HiRes por sergkuzmin, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gabipeon/9306576228/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Habana-078_HiRes por sergkuzmin, en Flickr


Habana-114_HiRes por sergkuzmin, en Flickr


Habana-101_HiRes por sergkuzmin, en Flickr


6212-625-P8 por ramon10vm, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Habana-087_HiRes por sergkuzmin, en Flickr



Paseo del Prado, La Habana por Ruben Moreno Montoliu, en Flickr


Habana-085_HiRes por sergkuzmin, en Flickr


Habana-086_HiRes por sergkuzmin, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Habana-091_HiRes por sergkuzmin, en Flickr


Habana-076_HiRes por sergkuzmin, en Flickr


Habana-103_HiRes por sergkuzmin, en Flickr


Habana-105_HiRes por sergkuzmin, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Habana-075_HiRes por sergkuzmin, en Flickr


Habana-092_HiRes por sergkuzmin, en Flickr


Habana-038_HiRes por sergkuzmin, en Flickr


Habana-045_HiRes por sergkuzmin, en Flickr


Habana-046_HiRes por sergkuzmin, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sunset at El Malecón por Ruben Moreno Montoliu, en Flickr


Sunset at El Malecón por Ruben Moreno Montoliu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Habana-004_HiRes por sergkuzmin, en Flickr


Habana-006_HiRes por sergkuzmin, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Habana-008_HiRes por sergkuzmin, en Flickr


Habana-002_HiRes por sergkuzmin, en Flickr


Habana-048_HiRes por sergkuzmin, en Flickr



Habana-111_HiRes por sergkuzmin, en Flickr



Habana-104_HiRes por sergkuzmin, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Habana-108_HiRes por sergkuzmin, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cuba 2013 por Lalita.., en Flickr


Habana-029_HiRes por sergkuzmin, en Flickr



Habana-042_HiRes por sergkuzmin, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Habana-043_HiRes por sergkuzmin, en Flickr


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ I agree hehe


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

SAM_1306 por Julius1968, en Flickr


SAM_1317 por Julius1968, en Flickr


SAM_1259 por Julius1968, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

SAM_1406 por Julius1968, en Flickr


"METROBUS" en La Habana por rogali, en Flickr


"METROBUS" No. 407, en La Habana. por rogali, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Hanging out por pheony1, en Flickr


Balconies por pheony1, en Flickr


Looking east por pheony1, en Flickr


Hostal Peregrino por pheony1, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Faro Castillo del Morro Lighthouse por pheony1, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sin título por Ojo_Censor, en Flickr




Sin título por Ojo_Censor, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Entrada al Barrio Chino de La Habana por roly1992, en Flickr


Malecon de La Habana por roly1992, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

P2150781 por bsabarth, en Flickr


P1470546 por bsabarth, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Malecón por Fernando Perea N., en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

_DSC1729 por abpadrian, en Flickr



P2150545 por bsabarth, en Flickr


Vieja escalera, La Habana, Cuba, 2012 | Old Staircase, Havana, Cuba, 2012 © Aníbal Martel por Anibal Martel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

P1470099 por bsabarth, en Flickr





Sin título por Ojo_Censor, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Castillo San Salvador de la Punta por rogali, en Flickr


Cuba 2010 por havanatur_italia, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana 2013 por LV1962, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_8820 por I love Travelling & Photography, en Flickr


IMG_9101 por I love Travelling & Photography, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_9113 por I love Travelling & Photography, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

K-20131219_013 por kalixtin, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Estatuas en La Habana por ramjaumi, en Flickr


DSC_1743 por ramjaumi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Omnibus Metropolitanos, Ruta 400 Guanabo-Habana, No. 3640 por rogali, en Flickr


Omnibus Metropolitanos, Ruta P-4 Terminal-Playa, No. 5068 por rogali, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

_DSC1623 por abpadrian, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Escalinata de la Universidad de La Habana, Cuba, 2007 por Néstor Baltodano, en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5885779392/sizes/l/in/photostream/


P1480124 por bsabarth, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

2013-12-28 12.02.47 por lentedorafa, en Flickr


2013-12-28 12.03.50 por lentedorafa, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana sunset. Explore! por frasse21, en Flickr


2013-12-26 17.18.15 por lentedorafa, en Flickr


2013-12-26 16.23.53 por lentedorafa, en Flickr


2013-12-27 17.03.24 por lentedorafa, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

2013-12-27 13.13.38 por lentedorafa, en Flickr


2013-12-27 12.02.54 por lentedorafa, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana (Cuba). 2011 por CdeCuba Magazine, en Flickr


2013-12-27 20.07.59 por lentedorafa, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Calle Luz à l'aube, la Habana por Margotte apprentie naturaliste 4, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

El Prado, el Paseo de Marti, la Habana por Margotte apprentie naturaliste 4, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana - Cuba por Pablo Bürki, en Flickr


La Habana - Cuba por Pablo Bürki, en Flickr


La Habana - Cuba por Pablo Bürki, en Flickr


La Habana - Cuba por Pablo Bürki, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana - Cuba por Pablo Bürki, en Flickr


La Habana - Cuba por Pablo Bürki, en Flickr


La Habana - Cuba por Pablo Bürki, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cuba-181 por weyes, en Flickr


Cuba-179 por weyes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cuba-137 por weyes, en Flickr


Cuba-151 por weyes, en Flickr


Cuba-177 por weyes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cuba-156 por weyes, en Flickr


Cuba-139 por weyes, en Flickr


Cuba-185 por weyes, en Flickr


Cuba-164 por weyes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana 13 por J Javier Mina, en Flickr


La Habana 2 por J Javier Mina, en Flickr


_MG_0897 por JorgeSP, en Flickr


_MG_0921 por JorgeSP, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

_MG_0963 por JorgeSP, en Flickr



Havana Guitarist [Explored] por frasse21, en Flickr



Havana [Explored] por frasse21, en Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

el palmesano said:


> _MG_0963 por JorgeSP, en Flickr


WOW, I walked throuhg there so many times, ah... good memories.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana por ocaoca44, en Flickr


La Habana por ocaoca44, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana por ocaoca44, en Flickr


Plaza de Armas por ocaoca44, en Flickr


La Habana por ocaoca44, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Una calle del barrio chino por Ines.g, en Flickr


Hotel National visto dal Malecon por Luca Querzoli Fotografo alias LQ Photographer, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

H1142 por Leighsa Haze, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

H1203 por Leighsa Haze, en Flickr


monument_to_maximo_gomez__havana__cuba por djandyw.com, en Flickr


plaza_de_san_francisco__havana_cuba por djandyw.com, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

H1012 por Leighsa Haze, en Flickr


H1102 por Leighsa Haze, en Flickr


H1121 por Leighsa Haze, en Flickr


H1059 por Leighsa Haze, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana street por wessexman1, en Flickr


IMG_9482 por DeepBluePearl, en Flickr


IMG_9692 por DeepBluePearl, en Flickr


IMG_9654 por DeepBluePearl, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana long exposure por frasse21, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Omnibus Metropolitano, Ruta 16 Palatino-Regla, No. 5150 por rogali, en Flickr


Havana city panorama, seen from La Cabaña por aeropagitica, en Flickr


Havana, Cuba 2013 por BrettnButter, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana Waterfront por Michael Vincent Miller, en Flickr


Terminal Siera Maestra 2 Havana, Cuba por Michael Vincent Miller, en Flickr


Terminal Siera Maestra Havana, Cuba por Michael Vincent Miller, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Paseo del Prado por simo:box, en Flickr


Kuba 2013 por Andrea Wittstruck, en Flickr


In My Buick por jjjss, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana por EstebanMontoya, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_9525 por Jfact0ry, en Flickr


IMG_9550 por Jfact0ry, en Flickr


IMG_9465 por Jfact0ry, en Flickr


IMG_9546 por Jfact0ry, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_9495 por Jfact0ry, en Flickr


IMG_9479 por Jfact0ry, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_9372 por Jfact0ry, en Flickr


IMG_9320 por Jfact0ry, en Flickr


IMG_9323 por Jfact0ry, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_9280 por Jfact0ry, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ingag/13677755634/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ingag/13677630865/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_8890 por Jfact0ry, en Flickr


IMG_8902 por Jfact0ry, en Flickr


IMG_8897 por Jfact0ry, en Flickr



IMG_9292 por Jfact0ry, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana por arkaitz76, en Flickr


La Habana Vieja por arkaitz76, en Flickr


las calles de La Habana por pontfire, en Flickr


Renault 4cv à la Havane por pontfire, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana - Cuba por -marika bortolami-, en Flickr


Havana - Cuba por -marika bortolami-, en Flickr


Havana - Cuba por -marika bortolami-, en Flickr


Havana - Cuba por -marika bortolami-, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana por barryprudom, en Flickr


La Habana por barryprudom, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ninjo27/13631787264/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ninjo27/13631309395/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ninjo27/13631920975/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ninjo27/13632248584/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana por barryprudom, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana por barryprudom, en Flickr


La Habana por barryprudom, en Flickr


La Habana por barryprudom, en Flickr


La Habana por barryprudom, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ingag/13628102925/sizes/l/in/photostream/


La Habana por barryprudom, en Flickr


La Habana por barryprudom, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ingag/13627905643/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ingag/13628480484/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ingag/13627990193/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana por ivan pantyushin, en Flickr


La Habana por ivan pantyushin, en Flickr


La Habana por ivan pantyushin, en Flickr


La Habana por ivan pantyushin, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC_6169 por FOTOS CUBA HOY, en Flickr



La Habana por ivan pantyushin, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

20140210_Kuba_0131 por einfachmalsofotos, en Flickr


20140210_Kuba_0150 por einfachmalsofotos, en Flickr


20140210_Kuba_0130 por einfachmalsofotos, en Flickr


20140210_Kuba_0137 por einfachmalsofotos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

habana 2014 por clapat, en Flickr


habana 2014 por clapat, en Flickr


habana 2014 por clapat, en Flickr


habana 2014 por clapat, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Camouflage a la Cubana... por AH PHOTO Studio, en Flickr


123. La Habana por Magister_Ludi, en Flickr


160. La Habana por Magister_Ludi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

189. La Habana por Magister_Ludi, en Flickr


187. La Habana - Market (Almacenes San José) por Magister_Ludi, en Flickr


121. La Habana por Magister_Ludi, en Flickr


125. La Habana por Magister_Ludi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Transtur y Astro frente al Hotel Nacional 2007 por rogali, en Flickr


Sunrise por mail.matt, en Flickr


Estación Central de Trenes de La Habana por paolm, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Downtown Havanna por [email protected], en Flickr


Havanna Cruise Terminal por [email protected], en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

"En Cuba no existe presente ni futuro, sólo pasado". Un taxista. por Luchy Placencia, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ingag/14075586665/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ingag/14095646093/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Habana Sunset I por Aslak - Too little time to shot, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

habana cuba plaza atardecer por albertoyoan, en Flickr


habana cuba iglesia por albertoyoan, en Flickr










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ingag/13903563708/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Habana Sunset II por Aslak - Too little time to shot, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana Scenes. US Interests Section por RussellAdams, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Empedrado por pcbackup154, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC_5855 por moelpd8, en Flickr


DSC_5885 por moelpd8, en Flickr


DSC_5933 por moelpd8, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC_5877 por moelpd8, en Flickr


DSC_5911 por moelpd8, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

random city scape havana-0551 por harrietldn, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana por clockworko, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana . Plaza Vieja por pontfire, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ingag/13949566209/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ingag/14156287123/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_0317 por Franx', en Flickr


Quinta de los Molinos, Havana's second location for it's first Botanical garden | Quinta de los Molinos, segunda localización del primer Jardín Botánico de la Habana por lezumbalaberenjena, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ingag/14120498172/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ingag/13936921658/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Copelia de Vainilla por Claudia Pino, en Flickr


Se dictan clases por Claudia Pino, en Flickr


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

I was in Cuba in February and I was surprised to find that this city is an incredible masterpiece of architecture and urban planning...although it does need lots and lots of restoration...absolutely world-class beautiful.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana Raúl_204 por Godoycrucino en París, en Flickr


La Habana Raúl_90 por Godoycrucino en París, en Flickr


La Habana Raúl_218 por Godoycrucino en París, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Urbanista1 said:


> I was in Cuba in February and I was surprised to find that this city is an incredible masterpiece of architecture and urban planning...although it does need lots and lots of restoration...absolutely world-class beautiful.


I completly agree, that's why I post pictures, because everyone shoud go to help restore that city


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana Giuliana_108 por Godoycrucino en París, en Flickr


La Habana Giuliana_104 por Godoycrucino en París, en Flickr


La Habana Giuliana_103 por Godoycrucino en París, en Flickr


La Habana Giuliana_101 por Godoycrucino en París, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana Giuliana_87 por Godoycrucino en París, en Flickr


La Habana Giuliana_86 por Godoycrucino en París, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana Giuliana_77 por Godoycrucino en París, en Flickr


La Habana Giuliana_76 por Godoycrucino en París, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana Giuliana_109 por Godoycrucino en París, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana Giuliana_202 por Godoycrucino en París, en Flickr


La Habana Giuliana_186 por Godoycrucino en París, en Flickr


La Habana Giuliana_173 por Godoycrucino en París, en Flickr


La Habana Giuliana_171 por Godoycrucino en París, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana Giuliana_145 por Godoycrucino en París, en Flickr


La Habana Giuliana_147 por Godoycrucino en París, en Flickr


La Habana Giuliana_153 por Godoycrucino en París, en Flickr


La Habana Giuliana_172 por Godoycrucino en París, en Flickr


----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)

que ciudad fascinante, una de las únicas en el mundo en conservar casi absolutamente la arquitectura de finales del siglo 19 y primera mitad del siglo 20


----------



## Luis Tapatío (Feb 10, 2012)

se vería mucho mejor si sus construcciones estuvieran mejor cuidadas


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, very nice & amazing photos from Havana


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Hotel Telégrafo, Parque Central de la Habana Vieja por lezumbalaberenjena, en Flickr


1955 Buick Special convertible por pontfire, en Flickr


Universidad de la Habana - Havana por viola scuro, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Entrada del Antiguo Colegio Universitario San Gerónimo de La Habana por lezumbalaberenjena, en Flickr


El antiguo centro Asturiano, hoy Museo de Bellas Artes (Pavellón Internacinal) en la Habana Vieja, Cuba por lezumbalaberenjena, en Flickr


Calles en la Habana Vieja - 2007 por lezumbalaberenjena, en Flickr



Calles en la Habana Vieja - 2007 por lezumbalaberenjena, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Vedado, Havana, Cuba por Chaloos, en Flickr



Vedado, Havana, Cuba por Chaloos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Habana, Cuba por Omar Garcia P, en Flickr


Habana, Cuba por Omar Garcia P, en Flickr



Habana, Cuba por Omar Garcia P, en Flickr


Habana, Cuba por Omar Garcia P, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_4419 por 143W, en Flickr


Pan_LaHabana1 por 143W, en Flickr


IMG_4435 por 143W, en Flickr


IMG_4500 por 143W, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_4295 por 143W, en Flickr


IMG_4371 por 143W, en Flickr


IMG_4212 por 143W, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_4269 por 143W, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_4162 por 143W, en Flickr


IMG_4152 por 143W, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

0094 La Habana 25.Jun.2012 por carlosdiazvaldesgrez, en Flickr


0326 La Habana 26.Jun.2012 por carlosdiazvaldesgrez, en Flickr


0307 La Habana 26.Jun.2012 por carlosdiazvaldesgrez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

0389 La Habana 26.Jun.2012 por carlosdiazvaldesgrez, en Flickr


0390 La Habana 26.Jun.2012 por carlosdiazvaldesgrez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

time travel por ánjel, en Flickr


Havanna por gies777, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

0063 Vista desde Hotel en La Habana 25.Jun.2012.10 por carlosdiazvaldesgrez, en Flickr


0062 Vista desde Hotel en La Habana 25.Jun.2012.09 por carlosdiazvaldesgrez, en Flickr


0029 La Habana 25.Jun.2012.04 por carlosdiazvaldesgrez, en Flickr



0043 La Habana 25.Jun.2012.18 por carlosdiazvaldesgrez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana por mx2.de, en Flickr


Havana por mx2.de, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CUBA 102 LA HABANA por XimoPons, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cuba - La habana - HDR por ZX-6R, en Flickr


La Habana 2 por gsamie, en Flickr


La Habana : survol / overview por M9ike, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana 1 por ATicuS (Julio), en Flickr


Pa´ La Habana yo me voy........Explore por Rey Cuba, en Flickr


La Habana - Malecon por Blue Spirit - heart took control, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cuba HDR - La Habana por ZX-6R, en Flickr


CUBA 084 LA HABANA por XimoPons, en Flickr


La Habana por ZX-6R, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Panorama : la bahía de La Habana desde la estatua del Cristo por Olivier Monbaillu, en Flickr


Hotel Parque Central por Rey Cuba, en Flickr


La Habana por haguah, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CUBA 580 LA HABANA por XimoPons, en Flickr


La Habana, Cuba por Guillaume Chanson, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana, Cuba por Flor Arango, en Flickr


La Habana, Cuba por Flor Arango, en Flickr


La Habana, Cuba por Flor Arango, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Parking por rosario.massa, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Ride por rosario.massa, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/huecobros/14330847832/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Universidad de la Habana por mx2.de, en Flickr


Universidad de la Habana por mx2.de, en Flickr


Universidad de la Habana por mx2.de, en Flickr


Universidad de la Habana por mx2.de, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Day 2 por lucymalakar97, en Flickr


DSCN2371.jpg por oferinga, en Flickr


DSCN2372.jpg por oferinga, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Salsa Retreat Havana May 2014 por salsaretreat, en Flickr


Salsa Retreat Havana May 2014 por salsaretreat, en Flickr


Salsa Retreat Havana May 2014 por salsaretreat, en Flickr


Salsa Retreat Havana May 2014 por salsaretreat, en Flickr


Salsa Retreat Havana May 2014 por salsaretreat, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Salsa Retreat May 2014 por salsaretreat, en Flickr


Salsa Retreat May 2014 por salsaretreat, en Flickr


Salsa Retreat May 2014 por salsaretreat, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14338773101/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/tedlieber/14391795312/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tedlieber/14370059016/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tedlieber/14370066676/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/tedlieber/14391801222/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tedlieber/14206601380/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tedlieber/14206529909/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Good Morning Habana por Benji P. Photo, en Flickr


c466 por feijephotographybackup, en Flickr


c462 por feijephotographybackup, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

c245 por feijephotographybackup, en Flickr


Streets of Havana por mx2.de, en Flickr


c44 por feijephotographybackup, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

c342 por feijephotographybackup, en Flickr


calle havana por vindicatifredox, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/anthonycarlile/14389060845/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

University of Havana from my window por fishercmm, en Flickr


Studying at Hotel Colina por MarjonMelissen, en Flickr


University of Havana por MarjonMelissen, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

streets of Havana por fishercmm, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

El Templete por MarjonMelissen, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_0899 por Enio Olavo Bacchereti, en Flickr


IMG_0848 por Enio Olavo Bacchereti, en Flickr


IMG_0842 por Enio Olavo Bacchereti, en Flickr


IMG_0821 por Enio Olavo Bacchereti, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/paulonevesjr/14386111443/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/paulonevesjr/14179295529/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/paulonevesjr/14179316598/sizes/l/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/paulonevesjr/14179308798/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14381737866/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_5790 por charlie.rosenberg, en Flickr


IMG_5640 por charlie.rosenberg, en Flickr


IMG_6050 por charlie.rosenberg, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_5484 por charlie.rosenberg, en Flickr


IMG_5365 por charlie.rosenberg, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_5599 por charlie.rosenberg, en Flickr


Estudiantes - La Havana, Cuba por gabrielle.idealli, en Flickr


Havana Vieja - La Havana, Cuba por gabrielle.idealli, en Flickr


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Fantastic, great showcase el palmesano. Havana is a dream city for me that I hope to visit one day soon. :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

I hope everyone visit that city, because that city needs lot of tourist, that's the way they will be able to restore all the buildings!!


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

I love that city so much! I hope I return there soon!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Habana por DìazB., en Flickr


Habana Vieja.... por AH PHOTO Studio, en Flickr


habana por victolsan, en Flickr


[old photo] Havana in 2009 Was Newest than Today por Iker Merodio | Photography, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana por Ruslan.Rus, en Flickr


La Habana por Ruslan.Rus, en Flickr


La Habana por Ruslan.Rus, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana por Ruslan.Rus, en Flickr


La Habana por Ruslan.Rus, en Flickr


La Habana por Ruslan.Rus, en Flickr


La Habana por Ruslan.Rus, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana (155) por jacek_dec, en Flickr


Hawana (251) por jacek_dec, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana (299) por jacek_dec, en Flickr


Havana (300) por jacek_dec, en Flickr


Hawana (798) por jacek_dec, en Flickr


Hawana (799) por jacek_dec, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana (327) por jacek_dec, en Flickr


Havana (328) por jacek_dec, en Flickr


Havana (314) por jacek_dec, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana (234) por jacek_dec, en Flickr


Havana (237) por jacek_dec, en Flickr


Havana (236) por jacek_dec, en Flickr


Havana (239) por jacek_dec, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana (181) por jacek_dec, en Flickr


Havana (183) por jacek_dec, en Flickr


Havana (186) por jacek_dec, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana (147) por jacek_dec, en Flickr


Havana (148) por jacek_dec, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana (124) por jacek_dec, en Flickr


Havana (135) por jacek_dec, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana (104) por jacek_dec, en Flickr


Havana (106) por jacek_dec, en Flickr


Havana (105) por jacek_dec, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana (37) por jacek_dec, en Flickr


Havana (38) por jacek_dec, en Flickr


Havana (39) por jacek_dec, en Flickr


Havana (40) por jacek_dec, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana (41) por jacek_dec, en Flickr


Havana (42) por jacek_dec, en Flickr


Havana (44) por jacek_dec, en Flickr


Havana (48) por jacek_dec, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana (17) por jacek_dec, en Flickr


Havana (26) por jacek_dec, en Flickr


Havana (16) por jacek_dec, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana (370) por jacek_dec, en Flickr


Havana (353) por jacek_dec, en Flickr


Havana (359) por jacek_dec, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana (291) por jacek_dec, en Flickr


Havana (301) por jacek_dec, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

building por *monika, en Flickr


building por *monika, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

GLS 2014 - Cuba por Willow Creek Association, en Flickr


_MG_7284 por koyah7D, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

_MG_7257 por koyah7D, en Flickr


_MG_7265 por koyah7D, en Flickr


_MG_7258 por koyah7D, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Teatro Martí de La Habana por Euro Seating International, en Flickr


Teatro Martí de La Habana por Euro Seating International, en Flickr


Teatro Martí de La Habana por Euro Seating International, en Flickr


Teatro Martí de La Habana por Euro Seating International, en Flickr


Teatro Martí de La Habana por Euro Seating International, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana por LauMar13, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana, Cuba, 2011 por kinoluiggi, en Flickr


La Habana, Cuba, 2011 por kinoluiggi, en Flickr


La Habana, Cuba, 2011 por kinoluiggi, en Flickr


La Habana, Cuba, 2011 por kinoluiggi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana, Cuba, 2011 por kinoluiggi, en Flickr


La Habana, Cuba, 2011 por kinoluiggi, en Flickr


La Habana, Cuba, 2011 por kinoluiggi, en Flickr


La Habana, Cuba, 2011 por kinoluiggi, en Flickr


La Habana, Cuba, 2011 por kinoluiggi, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana, Cuba by erzapoppin, on Flickr

1960 BUICK LeSabre sedan by pontfire, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana (Paseo di Marti) by kbj_haines, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC_2010 by JohannesCFink, on Flickr

Havana_Day One_001 by JohannesCFink, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_8281 by JohannesCFink, on Flickr

IMG_8271 by JohannesCFink, on Flickr

IMG_8263 by JohannesCFink, on Flickr

IMG_8262 by JohannesCFink, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC_2038 by JohannesCFink, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana_Day One_249 by JohannesCFink, on Flickr

Havana_Day One_209 by JohannesCFink, on Flickr


Havana_Day One_345 by JohannesCFink, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana_Day One_331 by JohannesCFink, on Flickr

Havana_Day One_349 by JohannesCFink, on Flickr

IMG_8248 by JohannesCFink, on Flickr

IMG_8292 by JohannesCFink, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana_Day One_434 by JohannesCFink, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana_Day One_441 by JohannesCFink, on Flickr

Havana_Day One_151 by JohannesCFink, on Flickr

Havana_Day One_128 by JohannesCFink, on Flickr

Havana_Day One_371 by JohannesCFink, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana_Day One_110 by JohannesCFink, on Flickr

Havana_Day One_019 by JohannesCFink, on Flickr

Havana_Day One_027 by JohannesCFink, on Flickr

Havana_Day One_039 by JohannesCFink, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana_Day One_363 by JohannesCFink, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana_Day One_430 by JohannesCFink, on Flickr

Havana_Day One_276 by JohannesCFink, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana_Day One_302 by JohannesCFink, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana_Day One_317 by JohannesCFink, on Flickr

Havana_Day One_148 by JohannesCFink, on Flickr

Havana_Day One_401 by JohannesCFink, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana_Day One_033 by JohannesCFink, on Flickr

Havana_Day One_032 by JohannesCFink, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana_Day One_090 by JohannesCFink, on Flickr

Havana_Day One_127 by JohannesCFink, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana_Day One_153 by JohannesCFink, on Flickr

Havana_Day One_132 by JohannesCFink, on Flickr

Havana_Day One_133 by JohannesCFink, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana_Day One_237 by JohannesCFink, on Flickr


Havana_Day One_246 by JohannesCFink, on Flickr

Havana_Day One_251 by JohannesCFink, on Flickr


Havana_Day One_265 by JohannesCFink, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana (Cuba). Parque Humboldt. by josemazcona, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

la Havane by pontfire, on Flickr

DSC_1688 by JohannesCFink, on Flickr

1957 BUICK Special convertible coupe by pontfire, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana (Cuba). Esperando el momento de empezar a cantar. by josemazcona, on Flickr

La Habana (Cuba). Cantante. by josemazcona, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Havana by pontfire, on Flickr

MG_0875 by Surimage, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/endika2003/14758327779


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Havana . Hotel Presidente by pontfire, on Flickr

Havana--12.jpg by Christian-B, on Flickr

La Habana (Cuba). Iglesia de San Agustín o San Francisco el Nuevo. by josemazcona, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

MG_0996 by Surimage, on Flickr

casa amarilla by pontfire, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana Flirteo _DSC7295 by ciao™, on Flickr

La Habana (Cuba). Plaza Vieja. by josemazcona, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Universidad de la Habana by Andares_, on Flickr

Universidad de la Habana by Andares_, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CUBA. CIRCUBA by Sergio Jimenez Rios, on Flickr

CUBA. CIRCUBA by Sergio Jimenez Rios, on Flickr

La Habana (Cub). El Malecón en hora punta. by josemazcona, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cuba La Havane, Barrio Chino 1402_02567 by Hatuey Photographies, on Flickr

Cielo Habanero by Luchy Placencia, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La habana by SIHUIS°FOTO, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Transtur entre palmas by ROGALI, on Flickr

Parque de San Juan de Dios by Flapweb, on Flickr

Omnibus Metropolitanos, SERVICIO ESPECIAL, No. 351 by ROGALI, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cars of Cuba by Robert Galavan, on Flickr


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Sitting on the steps of El Capitilio - Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr


1959 Buick flat top (apparently Batman retired to Havana, Cuba) by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana by hacenem, on Flickr

La Habana by hacenem, on Flickr


La Habana by hacenem, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15114038644/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CUBA-VIDA DIARIA by enorbitaweb, on Flickr

Habana libre, el tiempo no pasa... by Fernandasfsouza, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

METROBUS, No. 570 Ruta P-9, Jun/2013 by ROGALI, on Flickr

OMNIBUS METROPOLITANOS, No. 5257 Ruta 20, No. 5288 Ruta 195. Mayo/2013 by ROGALI, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana afternoon D810 by Rey Cuba, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ilzoro23/15539967509/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana Balconies by DuGarFoto, on Flickr










https://www.flickr.com/photos/iv2k/15725403931/sizes/l

Classic Cars at Plaza de la Revoution La Habana by STIL-LOS!, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

"Sociedad de la Cruz Roja" by ; JP | Photography, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana, Cuba by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr

La Habana, Cuba by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr

La Habana, Cuba by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana, Cuba by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr

La Habana, Cuba by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


La Habana, Cuba by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana, Cuba by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr

La Habana, Cuba by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr

La Habana, Cuba by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sunset La Habana, Cuba by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr

Sunset La Habana, Cuba by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr

Sunset La Habana, Cuba by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana, Cuba by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr

La Habana, Cuba by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr

La Habana, Cuba by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr

La Habana, Cuba by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr

La Habana, Cuba by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana, Cuba by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana, Cuba by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr

La Habana, Cuba by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr

La Habana, Cuba by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

5 by paulfatz, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/crazycroat/15740491069/sizes/z/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Malecón habanero by tunante80, on Flickr

Maleconeando by tunante80, on Flickr

Salpicando by tunante80, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

P1070995-Edit.jpg by Jimbofin, on Flickr

P1070655-Edit-2.jpg by Jimbofin, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

miramar habana by clapat, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cuba - erster Tag in Habana - ehemaliger Firmensitz von Bacardi by Bleiente, on Flickr

Cuba - erster Tag in Habana - Panorama über Habana by Bleiente, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana skyline by Hege Røkenes, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_3941.jpg by Hege Røkenes, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Nytt og gammelt by Hege Røkenes, on Flickr

Cubansk kunst by Hege Røkenes, on Flickr

IMG_3940.jpg by Hege Røkenes, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana 2014-84 by Number Six (bill lapp), on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/andreasgeorg/15775256928/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/andreasgeorg/15960684931/sizes/l


----------



## Sebastianovik (Feb 5, 2013)

*Hola que tal compañeros, les quiero compartir unas fotos de un viaje que hice a Cuba con mi familia en Abril de este año, disculpen la tardanza, pero hasta ahora tuve tiempo. Vivo en DF, pero mi madre es Cubana y mi familia sigue allá, esta vez fuimos a la Habana y a Varadero. Les dejo unas de la Habana.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Havana :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16008825758/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana - El Capitolio from the roof top of Hotel Saratoga by Thomas G. from U., on Flickr

Havana - El Capitolio from the roof top of Hotel Saratoga by Thomas G. from U., on Flickr

Havana - Inside the Museo de la Revolución by Thomas G. from U., on Flickr

Havana - Inside the Museo de la Revolución by Thomas G. from U., on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana - La Habana Vieja by Thomas G. from U., on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

HABANA, CUBA by André Pipa, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/carlotancredi/6831012391/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Hotel Raquel . Havana by Nick Kenrick., on Flickr

Havana long exposure by frasse21, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/robinthom/11833280873

"La Guarida", second floor.. by Harry Fisch Nomad Expediciones Fotograficas, on Flickr

La Guarida by zwierzory, on Flickr

La Guarida Building by ahisgett, on Flickr

295 - Beauty Parlor of Havana by Ata Foto Grup, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Guarida by Tris ('Esmeralda'), on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Guarida, Havana by arco iris by Anastasia Neto, on Flickr

La Guarida, Havana by arco iris by Anastasia Neto, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/take55555/7336422750/sizes/l

Casa La Guarida, La Habana by Highranger, on Flickr

Havana, Cuba by marcoderksen, on Flickr

Portal de La Guarida by Coral369, on Flickr

Casa La Guarida, La Habana by Highranger, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/robinthom/11745002333/sizes/l

04-01-13 Friends Visit 16 by derek.kolb, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

old car in Havana by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Son Cubano by howardignatius, on Flickr

So close... by rumpelstiltzkin, on Flickr

the view by Magdalena Roeseler, on Flickr

Havana sunset. [Explored] by frasse21, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cigar and smile by Nav A., on Flickr

Havana by Julie Lavelle, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/darcyg/8509251282/sizes/l

Downtown by Couldn't Call It Unexpected, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana by E.K.111, on Flickr

Cuba - October 2014 by La Estrella Solitaria, on Flickr

Cuba - October 2014 by La Estrella Solitaria, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana by E.K.111, on Flickr

Calle Mercaderes La Habana Explore #196 14/11/2011 by marinfinito, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

BUICK 56 & 60 by pontfire, on Flickr

Malecon cruising @ Cuba by redeyesatdawn, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

charming city... very colourful and architecture is beautiful..


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

this is one charming city with lots of potentials to become a major tourist haven.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

20150102-IMG_3006 by Der Interzeptor, on Flickr


20150102-IMG_3007 by Der Interzeptor, on Flickr



20150102-IMG_2987 by Der Interzeptor, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

20150102-IMG_2875 by Der Interzeptor, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Barrio Chino by Olivier Faugeras, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

20141231-IMG_2608 by Der Interzeptor, on Flickr

20141231-IMG_2637 by Der Interzeptor, on Flickr

20141231-IMG_2638 by Der Interzeptor, on Flickr

20141231-IMG_2640 by Der Interzeptor, on Flickr

20141231-IMG_2655 by Der Interzeptor, on Flickr

20141231-IMG_2604 by Der Interzeptor, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

20141231-IMG_2612 by Der Interzeptor, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

20141231-IMG_2588 by Der Interzeptor, on Flickr

20141231-IMG_2601 by Der Interzeptor, on Flickr

20141231-IMG_2579 by Der Interzeptor, on Flickr

20141231-IMG_2577 by Der Interzeptor, on Flickr

20141231-IMG_2581 by Der Interzeptor, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

20141229-IMG_1680 by Der Interzeptor, on Flickr

20141229-IMG_1773 by Der Interzeptor, on Flickr

20141229-IMG_1829 by Der Interzeptor, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

20141229-IMG_2062 by Der Interzeptor, on Flickr

20141231-IMG_2552 by Der Interzeptor, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

20150102-IMG_3285 by Der Interzeptor, on Flickr


20150102-IMG_3245 by Der Interzeptor, on Flickr

20150102-IMG_3218 by Der Interzeptor, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

20150102-IMG_3234 by Der Interzeptor, on Flickr

20150102-IMG_3237 by Der Interzeptor, on Flickr

20150102-IMG_3238 by Der Interzeptor, on Flickr

20150102-IMG_3108 by Der Interzeptor, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

141227_IMG_5929 by pmgabla, on Flickr

141227_IMG_5939 by pmgabla, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

2014-12-07_12-52-45_ILCE-6000_2667_DxO by miguel.discart, on Flickr

2014-12-08_15-14-21_ILCE-6000_4015_DxO by miguel.discart, on Flickr

Cuba by Bernardo Camara, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

la havane janv.2015 by mon oeil!, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

R0020395 by henriknormann, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Hermosa habana by esteban.mendez83, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CUBA by LeBrvn, on Flickr

CUBA by LeBrvn, on Flickr

CUBA by LeBrvn, on Flickr


CUBA by LeBrvn, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

la Habana by Stone Center, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana by Stone Center, on Flickr


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

el palmesano said:


> Havana - El Capitolio from the roof top of Hotel Saratoga by Thomas G. from U., on Flickr
> 
> Havana - El Capitolio from the roof top of Hotel Saratoga by Thomas G. from U., on Flickr
> 
> ...


Beautiful, very beautiful!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

L'Habana by Paolo Mangoni, en Flickr

I like Cuba by Paolo Mangoni, en Flickr

La Habana, Cuba by Baptiste L, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana, Cuba by www.CarolineBach.com, en Flickr

La Habana, Cuba by www.CarolineBach.com, en Flickr

La Habana, Cuba by www.CarolineBach.com, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana,Cuba by www.CarolineBach.com, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana, Cuba by www.CarolineBach.com, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana, Cuba by www.CarolineBach.com, en Flickr

La Habana,Cuba by www.CarolineBach.com, en Flickr

La Habana,Cuba by www.CarolineBach.com, en Flickr


----------



## Tiger Beer (Oct 4, 2005)

This thread just keeps getting better and better! Amazing photos throughout.


----------



## Cœur (Apr 4, 2015)

Imagine the havana restored...














*...*







​


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

World 2 World said:


> Great Pics of Havana @el palmesano. Are you a local?
> 
> I'm going there next month!! :banana:


no, I just think that this city is awsome


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

^^ok. I'm going next week and I will share my pictures here. Can't wait I'm so excited. :banana:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

great!!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Some like it high #bycycle #humansofcuba #cuba_gallery #cuba_gallery #streetphotography by Gunnar Gronlund, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Carnevale a L'Avana by milla45, en Flickr

Havana, Cuba by David Pirmann, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/pancho_s/24709575802/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pancho_s/24801171616/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pancho_s/24459798929/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pancho_s/24709583042/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/pancho_s/24709585672/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pancho_s/24827440605/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pancho_s/24827444765/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Junto al Capitolio. by Luis Pérez Contreras, en Flickr


Últimas vistas desde el hotel Mercure Sevilla. by Luis Pérez Contreras, en Flickr

Últimas vistas desde el hotel Mercure Sevilla. by Luis Pérez Contreras, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Gran Teatro. by Luis Pérez Contreras, en Flickr

Reparando el Coco Taxi. by Luis Pérez Contreras, en Flickr

Paseo del Prado / Paseo de Martí by Luis Pérez Contreras, en Flickr

De obras. by Luis Pérez Contreras, en Flickr

Por la calle. by Luis Pérez Contreras, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Alumnos desfilando y gritando consignas políticas. by Luis Pérez Contreras, en Flickr

Alumnos desfilando y gritando consignas políticas. by Luis Pérez Contreras, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Plaza Vieja by Luis Pérez Contreras, en Flickr

Cola para cambiar. by Luis Pérez Contreras, en Flickr

Constructora Puerto De Carena by Luis Pérez Contreras, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Gran Teatro de La Habana "Alicia Alonso" by Luis Pérez Contreras, en Flickr

Gran Teatro y paseo de noche. by Luis Pérez Contreras, en Flickr

Capitolio de noche. by Luis Pérez Contreras, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Calle Dragones, entrada al Barrio Chino. by Luis Pérez Contreras, en Flickr

Plaza de la Catedral. by Luis Pérez Contreras, en Flickr

Habana Vieja. by Luis Pérez Contreras, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

De boda. Coches Clásicos Americanos. by Luis Pérez Contreras, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

"La Lucha" by Luis Pérez Contreras, en Flickr

sin título by El Tío Diego, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

En la calle. by Luis Pérez Contreras, en Flickr

Capitolio by Luis Pérez Contreras, en Flickr

Vista de la ciudad desde la planta 9 del hotel Mercure Sevilla by Luis Pérez Contreras, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

MSC OPERA by Luis Pérez Contreras, en Flickr

Havana by chech1965, en Flickr

Havana by chech1965, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Hotel Mercure Sevilla. by Luis Pérez Contreras, en Flickr

Orquesta y baile en el paseo. by Luis Pérez Contreras, en Flickr

Vistas del paseo. by Luis Pérez Contreras, en Flickr

Saltando. by Luis Pérez Contreras, en Flickr

Museo de bomberos. by Luis Pérez Contreras, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Restauration in old colonial house #habana vieja by Gunnar Gronlund, en Flickr

Busy Prado street in Old Havana by Gregor Samsa, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Fortresa de San Carlos de la Cabana by chech1965, en Flickr

Fortresa de San Carlos de la Cabana by chech1965, en Flickr

Fortresa de San Carlos de la Cabana by chech1965, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

In Havana by chech1965, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

He is training for the evenings consert at Restaurant 1830 in #habana #streetphotography #cuba_gallery #humansofcuba #Havana by Gunnar Gronlund, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana, Cuba by 岁月如歌－, en Flickr

Cathedral, Havana, Cuba by 岁月如歌－, en Flickr

DSC_9472NikTpz by Mike Hanes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana, Cuba by 岁月如歌－, en Flickr

Havana, Cuba by 岁月如歌－, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana skyline by Jenny Singleton, en Flickr


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Obispo by Rey Cuba, en Flickr

Cuba - Old time intersection by Chris Bastian, en Flickr

Rambla Prado, l'Havana - Cuba by Albert Valls Rovira, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cuba - Capitol Havana by Chris Bastian, en Flickr

DARK DAY IN LA HAVANA by Francisco Durban, en Flickr

Cuba - Fort by Chris Bastian, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Go Your Own Way by Antwann, en Flickr

IMG_1074 by Pure_nutta, en Flickr

IMG_1025 by Pure_nutta, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_1113 by Pure_nutta, en Flickr

IMG_1099 by Pure_nutta, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_1289-Pano by Pure_nutta, en Flickr

IMG_1300 by Pure_nutta, en Flickr

IMG_1304 by Pure_nutta, en Flickr

IMG_1307 by Pure_nutta, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_1240 by Pure_nutta, en Flickr

IMG_1222 by Pure_nutta, en Flickr

Havana Cuba by Ray Rivera, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana Cuba by Ray Rivera, en Flickr

Havana Cuba by Ray Rivera, en Flickr

Havana Cuba by Ray Rivera, en Flickr

Havana Cuba by Ray Rivera, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana Cuba by Ray Rivera, en Flickr

Havana Cuba by Ray Rivera, en Flickr

Havana Cuba by Ray Rivera, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana Cuba by Ray Rivera, en Flickr

Havana Cuba by Ray Rivera, en Flickr

Havana Cuba by Ray Rivera, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana Cuba by Ray Rivera, en Flickr

Havana Cuba by Ray Rivera, en Flickr

Havana Cuba by Ray Rivera, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana Cuba by Ray Rivera, en Flickr

Havana Cuba by Ray Rivera, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana Cuba by Ray Rivera, en Flickr

Havana Cuba by Ray Rivera, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana Cuba by Ray Rivera, en Flickr

Havana Cuba by Ray Rivera, en Flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/]Antwann[/url], en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana Cuba by Ray Rivera, en Flickr

Havana Cuba by Ray Rivera, en Flickr

Havana Cuba by Ray Rivera, en Flickr

Havana Cuba by Ray Rivera, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_5889 by Macarena Gonzalez Cerda, en Flickr

IMG_5890 by Macarena Gonzalez Cerda, en Flickr

IMG_5892 by Macarena Gonzalez Cerda, en Flickr

IMG_6054 by Macarena Gonzalez Cerda, en Flickr

IMG_6058 by Macarena Gonzalez Cerda, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havanna, street life by W M, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSA_5315 by Dirk Rosseel, en Flickr

DSA_5313 by Dirk Rosseel, en Flickr

Calle Reina by Elisabet Aponte, en Flickr

Havana by Ross More, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mexican Navy Arriving in Style in Havana on Cuauatehomoc with the Castillo de los Tres Reyes del Morro by Bridget Calip, en Flickr

Cuban Military Awaits the Arrival of the Cuauatehomoc Mexican Navy Vessel in Havana Harbor by Bridget Calip, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

The Malecon by Joshua Davenport, en Flickr


The Malecon by Joshua Davenport, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

P3260223 by Toni Almodóvar Escuder, en Flickr

P3260228 by Toni Almodóvar Escuder, en Flickr


P3260237 by Toni Almodóvar Escuder, en Flickr

P3260225 by Toni Almodóvar Escuder, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

P3260210 by Toni Almodóvar Escuder, en Flickr

P3260168 by Toni Almodóvar Escuder, en Flickr

DSC_0015 by Toni Almodóvar Escuder, en Flickr

P3260146 by Toni Almodóvar Escuder, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC_0010 by Toni Almodóvar Escuder, en Flickr

DSC_0004 by Toni Almodóvar Escuder, en Flickr

DSC_0014 by Toni Almodóvar Escuder, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

P3260130 by Toni Almodóvar Escuder, en Flickr

DSC_0041 by Toni Almodóvar Escuder, en Flickr

WP_20160326_19_54_23_Rich_LI by Toni Almodóvar Escuder, en Flickr

La Habana, El Malecon by Ida Luciani, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSA_5222 by Dirk Rosseel, en Flickr

Traffic in La Habana by Paula González, en Flickr

Cuba-1.jpg by The Living Eye, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Centro Habana_MIN 330_11 by Luci, en Flickr

Centro Habana_MIN 330_19 by Luci, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Centro Habana_MIN 330_09 by Luci, en Flickr

Cuba - Havana - 06 02 2016 by Redstone Hill, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Habana Lights by Robert Greatrix, en Flickr

Edificio Bacardi, La Havana, Cuba by alexandre.vingtier, en Flickr

Edificio Bacardi, La Havana, Cuba by alexandre.vingtier, en Flickr

Edificio Bacardi, La Havana, Cuba by alexandre.vingtier, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Edificio Bacardi, La Havana, Cuba by alexandre.vingtier, en Flickr

Edificio Bacardi, La Havana, Cuba by alexandre.vingtier, en Flickr

Edificio Bacardi, La Havana, Cuba by alexandre.vingtier, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Vita sul Malecon by Luca Querzoli, en Flickr

Edificio Bacardi, La Havana, Cuba by alexandre.vingtier, en Flickr

Edificio Bacardi, La Havana, Cuba by alexandre.vingtier, en Flickr

Edificio Bacardi, La Havana, Cuba by alexandre.vingtier, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

20111011 Havana Cuba-029.jpg by John Loach, en Flickr

20111011 Havana Cuba-033.jpg by John Loach, en Flickr

20111011 Havana Cuba-036.jpg by John Loach, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana-5 by Matt, en Flickr

Havana-46 by Matt, en Flickr


Havana-55 by Matt, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana, Cuba by Simon Stelling, en Flickr

Havana, Cuba by Simon Stelling, en Flickr



I Tetti e cielo blu dell'Avana by Luca Querzoli, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/28993356564/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/29018349023/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Malecón escultura by Rubén Aranda, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC_9702 by Rach Box, en Flickr

Old Town Havana, oh Havana -- it's a photographer's dream to wander here. The area of Old Havana is full of friendly people who are eager to talk and engage in a conversation on streets abundant with a cacophony of colors and classic cars Given the pop by Sandy Gennrich, en Flickr

MALECON - HABANA - AGO 2016 by Renato Aversano, en Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Que horror, que el socialismo hay hecho en Cuba hno:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

xrtn2 said:


> Que horror, que el socialismo hay hecho en Cuba hno:


^^

que horror lo que el capitalismo y la derecha ha hecho en Brasil... te recuerdo que tu pais ha sido gobernado por decadas con un modelo contrario y tienen tantos o mas problemas que Cuba, a pesar de ser un pais mucho mas rico en recursos naturales.

no es el modelo socialista, es como se hace, porque te recuerdo que Suecia, Dinamarca y otros muchos paises europeos tienen modelos socialdemocratas. 

el problema de cuba es la dictadura.

Te recuerdo que tu país tiene mayores indices de desigualdad que cuba, peor cobertura sanitaria, educativa, etc, y si ponemos fotos de algunos centros historicos de ciudades brasileñas tambien son una verguenza. No digo esto para criticar a Brasil, sino para recordarte que estos es para mostrar fotos de La Habana, no una escusa para hablar de politica.

Solo te pido una cosa, deja de ver la Rede Globo, que te lava el cerebro...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana Vieja Rooftop by Knyckis, en Flickr

Habana Vieja by iezg, en Flickr

Habana Vieja by iezg, en Flickr

Habana Vieja by iezg, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Millican in Cuba by Glenn Garriock, en Flickr

Havana CUBA (6) by Miroslava Balazova LAZAROVA, en Flickr

Panorama desde el Malecón by Joser Rovirola Pino, en Flickr

Terminal Maritima club los Marinos #cuba #viajerosmexicanos #habana #viajerosporelmundo #mochilerosmx by Luis Rodriguez, en Flickr


Malecón by Joser Rovirola Pino, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

20161007_calle_torre by Joser Rovirola Pino, en Flickr

791 by René Speur, en Flickr

750 by René Speur, en Flickr

Paseando o habaneando, descubres La Habana, Cuba. by Albert de la Hoz, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

459 Van bouwval tot mooi opgeknapt, van alles te zien. by René Speur, en Flickr

484 by René Speur, en Flickr


489 by René Speur, en Flickr

790 by René Speur, en Flickr

486 Chinatown by René Speur, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

454 Aan de Calzada. Onderweg naar het koetsstartpunt by René Speur, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

496 Locs voor Centro cultura San José.... by René Speur, en Flickr

494 ...gelegen naast de centraal station by René Speur, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana, Cuba. by Albert de la Hoz, en Flickr

Capitolio de La Habana by Yaiza Velázquez Ramírez, en Flickr

Sin título by Yaiza Velázquez Ramírez, en Flickr

Prado by Yaiza Velázquez Ramírez, en Flickr

Esto es Cuba by Yaiza Velázquez Ramírez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Turistas vs. locales by Yaiza Velázquez Ramírez, en Flickr

Market by Yaiza Velázquez Ramírez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana Vieja: Where the Past Meets the Present by Auburn Abroad, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/29792601340/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/29972919312/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/29972917702/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC03024_ep by Eric Parker, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/29792304290/sizes/l

La Habana, Cuba. by Albert de la Hoz, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/29459536983/sizes/l/

La Habana, Cuba. by Albert de la Hoz, en Flickr

Cuba September 2016 by J.R. Gast, en Flickr

Cuba September 2016 by J.R. Gast, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana, Havana, Cuba by Lucian Morozan, en Flickr

Desde el Capitolio by Jorge Luis Beker, en Flickr

Roofs of Havana by Lloyd Hunt, en Flickr

Almendrones / coches clásicos (taxis), La Habana, Cuba. by Albert de la Hoz, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana by 320-ROC, en Flickr

DSC09450 by Martin Perrett, en Flickr

DSC09451 by Martin Perrett, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_8387 by mzalikowski, en Flickr

IMG_8405 by mzalikowski, en Flickr

IMG_8478 by mzalikowski, en Flickr

IMG_8471 by mzalikowski, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC09455 by Martin Perrett, en Flickr

DSC09456 by Martin Perrett, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Night at Old Habana by Raul Bustos Fernandez, en Flickr

DSC08537 by Martin Perrett, en Flickr

DSC08533 by Martin Perrett, en Flickr

DSC08568 by Martin Perrett, en Flickr

DSC08830 by Martin Perrett, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC08526 by Martin Perrett, en Flickr

DSC08580 by Martin Perrett, en Flickr

Cuba - boardwalk by Chris Bastian, en Flickr

Paseo del Malecón by Fran Martínez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Todas las fotos-173 by Juan Irigoin, en Flickr

Cub16-5036 by Bart de Grood, en Flickr

Barrio Chino La Habana by Willie Medina Santiago, en Flickr

Hidden Gems in Habana Vieja. by Roughtimes, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/caroline-balme/29236657113/sizes/l

IMG_1025 by Pure_nutta, en Flickr

IMG_1222 by Pure_nutta, en Flickr

IMG_1176 by Pure_nutta, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/29792300400/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Malecon, Havana by Hyeonjin Cho, en Flickr

Bella Habana by Yaiza Velázquez Ramírez, en Flickr

Paseo del prado, havana by Hyeonjin Cho, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

A Walk Among the Mansions (Cubanacan) Havana by Matteo Speranza, en Flickr

A Walk Among the Mansions (Cubanacan) Havana by Matteo Speranza, en Flickr

A Walk Among the Mansions (Cubanacan) Havana by Matteo Speranza, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana, Cuba #16 by Ralph Wachowiak, en Flickr

_MG_9052 by Francoise Gaujour, en Flickr

_Q9A0604 by Francoise Gaujour, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/samoukova/29826926270/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/samoukova/29826923420/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/marinebuff/30102681906/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/marinebuff/29842153530/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/chesmet/29471972153/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

DSC00120 by Philip Effraim, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/30047603496/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/today-is-the-day/29976246212/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/30233555326/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/samoukova/29976830382/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/samoukova/30091148205/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/30233969046/sizes/l


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Havana! :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

The Malecon - DSC02968_ep by Eric Parker, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bevsworld/29427571274/sizes/l

Le Fantastiche Automobili di Cuba - Nera by Luca Querzoli, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Havana! :cheers:


thanks!!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Habana by Marion Boehm, en Flickr

La Habana by Giulia Molinari, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Malecon, Havana by Matt Kawashima, en Flickr


Habana by Marion Boehm, en Flickr

Por la calle by Maria Paola Salvanelli, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Habana by Giulia Molinari, en Flickr

Habana Skyline, Cuba by Gaston Batistini, en Flickr

Havana by Holger Krupp, en Flickr

WP_20160403_13_45_47_Rich_LI by Toni Almodóvar Escuder, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/pgergely/36445125660/sizes/l










https://www.flickr.com/photos/pgergely/36032414663/sizes/k/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pgergely/36701833571/sizes/k/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/pgergely/36670901092/sizes/l/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pgergely/36007078474/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CUBA 2017 - STREETS & PORTRAITS by Andrea Votta, en Flickr

CUBA 2017 - STREETS & PORTRAITS by Andrea Votta, en Flickr

CUBA 2017 - STREETS & PORTRAITS by Andrea Votta, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

La Havane by Paspel, en Flickr

La Havane by Paspel, en Flickr

Havana by Victor Andre, en Flickr

Cuba 2017 by Francisco Valenzuela, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Irma no seas cruel con Cuba ni con El Caribe by La utopía del día a día, en Flickr

Luxury habana by juanporeilly, en Flickr

Luxury habana by juanporeilly, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

OK 100% by Miville Tremblay, en Flickr

Cruising down the Malecón by John Park, en Flickr

La Havane by Paspel, en Flickr


Norwegian Sky by Peter H, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Malecón (22) by Rick, en Flickr

DSC03624_ep by Eric Parker, en Flickr


Cuba: Friendship Beyond the Headlines by UBELONG, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Hotel Raquel by Djof, en Flickr

Habana (28) by Marc Romy Martí, en Flickr

National Capitol Building-Havana-Cuba by Johnfranky T., en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana by mehmet tutuncu, en Flickr

Havana by mehmet tutuncu, en Flickr

Havana by mehmet tutuncu, en Flickr

Havana by mehmet tutuncu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana by mehmet tutuncu, en Flickr

Havana by mehmet tutuncu, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

untitled shoot-09103.jpg by Nick Dawson, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/36302212780/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

_NKN8003 by Miguel Segura, en Flickr

_NKN8087_01 by Miguel Segura, en Flickr

Malecón at Sunset by Hattifnattar, en Flickr

Old Havana by Harrison, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

_NKN7831 by Miguel Segura, en Flickr

_NKN7703 by Miguel Segura, en Flickr

_NKN7977_01 by Miguel Segura, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

_NKN7980_01 by Miguel Segura, en Flickr

IMG_0729 by GORZADEK, en Flickr

00048a33 by Jean Bosco SIBOMANA, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

_NKN7980_01 by Miguel Segura, en Flickr

IMG_0729 by GORZADEK, en Flickr

00048a33 by Jean Bosco SIBOMANA, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_0046e by GORZADEK, en Flickr

IMG_0046a by GORZADEK, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/johnno1983/36969253662/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/johnno1983/36998187341/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/johnno1983/36969166132/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/johnno1983/36969171942/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/johnno1983/37106177215/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/johnno1983/36935813712/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_0508 by GORZADEK, en Flickr

APTOPIX Cuba Flooding by Jean Bosco SIBOMANA, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

edit


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

So sad how socialism has destroyed Cuba's economy hno:hno:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

socialismo or politics?? don't say silly things 


stop watching Globo, please, you have a serious problem in your country with that. How can be possible that a completly blocked country like cuba can provide good helth care and education for all his population and not Brazil??

May be you forget that:



> *UN condemns Cuba embargo for 24th consecutive year*
> Despite warming ties, Congress has yet to lift its embargo on Cuba, prompting the UN to pass a resolution criticizing the trade restrictions for the 24th straight year
> 
> 
> ...



https://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/oct/27/un-condemns-cuba-embargo-for-24th-consecutive-year


Do you want to criticize the poor state of many buildings or the precariousness of housing?

Okay, but I remind you that they have an economic blockade, and your country that has a capitalist system has gigantic chaotic favelas, and in Cuba, there are houses in very poor condition or very simple houses, but there are no favelas like that:










and that is the public housing in cuba to avoid that:










yes, very simple and not very prety, but much more worthy

ok, you can find pictures like that:










but in rio you also can find that:










even in Montevideo you can find buildings like that 










and *is true that in rio they are restoing lot of buildings*, but also in habana and rest of cuba.




*I am not defending the dictatorship of Cuba.* But clearly the political and economic system of Cuba is working much better than that of your country, that having much more wealth, really much more, there is much more poverty and inequality, and not just that, much more crime and social problems. 


I remind you that countries like Sweden or Denmark are mostly socialist countries and also democratic countries. Do not confuse the political model with the governmental system.

One thing is socialism and another the dictatorship. I remind you that countries like Sweden or Denmark are mostly socialist countries and also democratic countries. Do not confuse the political model with the governmental system.

One thing is socialism and another is dictatorship.


---------------

anyway, that is not the right thread to talk about that, so if you want to discuss about buildings or the pictures, its ok, but not about politics on that thread


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havanna/Kuba - Blick auf das Kapitol by Jorbasa Fotografie, en Flickr

centenario by moke076, en Flickr

Malecon boulevard by Jorge Toselli, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

9a965994-08b7-435e-aab3-bc1927a07c4c by juanporeilly, en Flickr

a3416d63-9e14-43db-906f-053d68b7eedb by juanporeilly, en Flickr

750d9b04-5f38-44a7-a0eb-9829bed14a7b by juanporeilly, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

a1164cdc-8f5d-416b-adb0-e8d43695773d by juanporeilly, en Flickr

Come in and see Havanna/Kuba by Jorbasa Fotografie, en Flickr

Havana - Panorama by Hagens_world, en Flickr

Havana - Harbour by Hagens_world, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Entering the Port of Havana - Pictures from Empress of the Seas Cruise - October 13, 2017 by Corey Seeman, en Flickr

Entering the Port of Havana - Pictures from Empress of the Seas Cruise - October 13, 2017 by Corey Seeman, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Amanece en La Habana by Diego Araya Corvalán, en Flickr

View from Fortaleza de San Carlos de la Cabaña, Havana, Cuba by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr

Sin título by Damián Vicente, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Faro Castillo del Morro (Havana, Cuba) - Pictures from Empress of the Seas Cruise - October 13, 2017 by Corey Seeman, en Flickr

Faro Castillo del Morro (Havana, Cuba) - Pictures from Empress of the Seas Cruise - October 13, 2017 by Corey Seeman, en Flickr

Faro Castillo del Morro (Havana, Cuba) - Pictures from Empress of the Seas Cruise - October 13, 2017 by Corey Seeman, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

CUB_4526 by as578, en Flickr

Mum by Sacha Tourtoulou, en Flickr

DSC_1608_web by Barbara Nussel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana, Cuba by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/apedros/37615556046/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/apedros/37407021770/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Habana 2017 by PEDRO VÁZQUEZ, en Flickr

Habana 2017 by PEDRO VÁZQUEZ, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/fschwell/36913793944/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

empresscuba1w by Michael Cohen, en Flickr

Havana Cruise by Tim Stahmer, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/pgergely/36007078474/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pgergely/36704330771/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pgergely/36808968504/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pgergely/36034809523/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cuba-0049 by Mickael Barotin, en Flickr

Cuba-1438 by Mickael Barotin, en Flickr

Havana, Cuba by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr

Havana, Cuba by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LA HAVANE016 by Damien RAMOS, en Flickr

LA HAVANE008 by Damien RAMOS, en Flickr

LA HAVANE028 by Damien RAMOS, en Flickr

LA HAVANE009 by Damien RAMOS, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Red & White by Peter H, en Flickr

Elaborated by Antwann, en Flickr

IMG_2553 by Elsie Lin, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cuba - Havana by Marty Gowan, en Flickr

Cuba - Havana by Marty Gowan, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

P1010493 by Elsie Lin, en Flickr


P1010492 by Elsie Lin, en Flickr

P1010525 by Elsie Lin, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_2532 by Elsie Lin, en Flickr

Cuba by Nancy Ppunkt, en Flickr

Cuba by Nancy Ppunkt, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havanna by Ernst Elmiger, en Flickr

Havanna by Ernst Elmiger, en Flickr

Havana,Cuba by Harrison, en Flickr


----------



## Runninlikehell (Sep 25, 2011)

Excelentes fotos!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Dia 1: Habana Vieja/Paseo del Prado by Gustavo Marsan, en Flickr

20181210_145318 Havana by snaebyllej2, en Flickr

20181210_151130 Sloppy Joe's Bar, Havana by snaebyllej2, en Flickr

20181210_150731 Havana by snaebyllej2, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

20181210_093420 Havana by snaebyllej2, en Flickr

20181210_112302 Empress of the Seas at Havana by snaebyllej2, en Flickr

Dia 1: Habana Vieja/Paseo del Prado by Gustavo Marsan, en Flickr

20181210_151836 Havana by snaebyllej2, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

20181210_104508 Havana by snaebyllej2, en Flickr

20181210_104304 Havana by snaebyllej2, en Flickr

20181210_101428 Havana by snaebyllej2, en Flickr

20181210_101108 Havana by snaebyllej2, en Flickr

20181210_104105 Havana by snaebyllej2, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

20181210_103742 Havana by snaebyllej2, en Flickr


20181210_101853 Havana by snaebyllej2, en Flickr

20181210_101219 Havana by snaebyllej2, en Flickr

20181210_094423 Havana by snaebyllej2, en Flickr

20181210_095015 Havana by snaebyllej2, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

20181210_071151 Havana by snaebyllej2, en Flickr

20181210_071041 Empress of the Seas arriving at Havana by snaebyllej2, en Flickr

photo - Castillo del Morro Gun Battery, Havana, Cuba by Jassy-50, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Universidad de la Habana by Javier Pimentel, en Flickr

2018-habana by sakamichi-66, en Flickr

Universidad de la Habana IV by Javier Pimentel, en Flickr

Universidad de la Habana III by Javier Pimentel, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/vipama/46403753581/sizes/l

Habana by Maykel Espinosa Rodríguez, en Flickr

Cuba - Havana - Casablanca, Havana sunrise by David Pirmann, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cuba 2018 (136) by Emmanuel Mouquet, en Flickr


Cuba 2018 (125) by Emmanuel Mouquet, en Flickr

Cuba 2018 (123) by Emmanuel Mouquet, en Flickr

Le Malecon Havane cuba 2018 (11) by hube.marc, en Flickr

Cuba..La Habana... by LUIGI MACCIO', en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

El Malecón by Javier Pimentel, en Flickr

Havana, Cuba by Leo D, en Flickr

Havana, Cuba by Leo D, en Flickr

Havana, Cuba by Leo D, en Flickr

Havana, Cuba by Leo D, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana, Cuba by Leo D, en Flickr

Havana, Cuba by Leo D, en Flickr

Havana, Cuba by Leo D, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Havana, Cuba by Leo D, en Flickr

Havana, Cuba by Leo D, en Flickr


Cuba, Havana by colspooners, en Flickr

Cuba 2018 (371) by Emmanuel Mouquet, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_0067 by Hans-Dieter Schramm, en Flickr

Sin título by Marta Delannoy, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

_RJS0876 by Richard Silver, en Flickr

_RJS0879 by Richard Silver, en Flickr

_RJS0889 by Richard Silver, en Flickr

_RJS0893 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

_RJS0861 by Richard Silver, en Flickr

_RJS0910 by Richard Silver, en Flickr

_RJS0786 by Richard Silver, en Flickr

_RJS0776 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

_RJS0882 by Richard Silver, en Flickr

_RJS0872 by Richard Silver, en Flickr

_RJS0873 by Richard Silver, en Flickr

_RJS0846 by Richard Silver, en Flickr

_RJS0858 by Richard Silver, en Flickr

_RJS0839 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

_RJS0821 by Richard Silver, en Flickr

_RJS0831 by Richard Silver, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cuba46 by Mark Caicedo, en Flickr

A view of La Habana Bay by Lenna R, en Flickr

Ny sightseeing (8) by Tor Anders Johansen, en Flickr

White Striped Eyes by Antwann, en Flickr

La Habana by Ion Androutsopoulos, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Parque Central, Habana &#55356;&#56808;&#55356;&#56826; by Samy Bermudez, en Flickr

Habana Oh Habana by Samy Bermudez, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Viaje a Cuba-861 by Walter Navarro Riega, en Flickr

Sin título by ericnyoder, en Flickr

The-Merger Art by Hanneorla Hanneorla, en Flickr

Sightseeing med bil (2) by Tor Anders Johansen, en Flickr

Fortsetter sightseeing (8) by Tor Anders Johansen, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Villa Teresa, La Habana / Havana, Cuba by Hanneorla Hanneorla, en Flickr

Villa Teresa, La Habana / Havana, Cuba by Hanneorla Hanneorla, en Flickr

Villa Teresa, La Habana / Havana, Cuba by Hanneorla Hanneorla, en Flickr

Villa Teresa, La Habana / Havana, Cuba by Hanneorla Hanneorla, en Flickr

Villa Teresa, La Habana / Havana, Cuba by Hanneorla Hanneorla, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Harbor entrance by Carlos A. Aviles, en Flickr

Lighthouse of the El Morro Castle, Cuba by Max, en Flickr

IMG_2239 by Jonathan Goldman, en Flickr

IMG_2236 by Jonathan Goldman, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Kveldstur by Tor Anders Johansen, en Flickr

Villa Teresa, La Habana / Havana, Cuba by Hanneorla Hanneorla, en Flickr

Villa Teresa, La Habana / Havana by Hanneorla Hanneorla, en Flickr

Villa Teresa, La Habana / Havana by Hanneorla Hanneorla, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Photo taken from the terrace of the Hostel "La Concordia" by Gustavo Rivas, en Flickr

habana by Andrea Aguirre, en Flickr

habana by Andrea Aguirre, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

IMG_0889 by Andrea Aguirre, en Flickr

habana by Andrea Aguirre, en Flickr

habana by Andrea Aguirre, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Bourse de commerce, plaza de San Francisco La Havane by Mhln, en Flickr

Terminal Sierra Maestra, plaza de San Francisco La Havane (2) by Mhln, en Flickr

Locomotive à vapeur sur la Plaza de Armas de La Havane by Mhln, en Flickr

Castillo de la Real Fuerza, La Havane (2) by Mhln, en Flickr

Musée, calle del Obispo by Mhln, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Toits de La Havane, vus du clocher de la Cathédrale by Mhln, en Flickr

Les Belles Américaines de La Havane (9) by Mhln, en Flickr

Parque Central by Guillermo LT, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Maison en ruine de la vieille ville de La Havane by Mhln, en Flickr

Havana by Ian Southwell, en Flickr

Street scene in old Havana (Habana Centro) 03-16-2019 by Richard Hurd, en Flickr

Palacio de Las Ursulinas, La Havane by Mhln, en Flickr


Le Prado (Paseo de Marti), La Havane (1) by Mhln, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Capitolio Nacional, La Havane (1) by Mhln, en Flickr

Parque Central, La Havane by Mhln, en Flickr


Part two for incorporation under Alexis Alexander’s folder by Detroit Mercy Cuba 2019, en Flickr

Le Prado (Paseo de Marti), La Havane (5) by Mhln, en Flickr

Bâtiment de l'Alliance française, La Havane by Mhln, en Flickr

Le Prado (Paseo de Marti), La Havane (7) by Mhln, en Flickr

Le Prado (Paseo de Marti), La Havane (4) by Mhln, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Calle O’Reilly, La Habana / Havana, Cuba, 2018 by Hanneorla Hanneorla, en Flickr


Calle O’Reilly 102 by Hanneorla Hanneorla, en Flickr



Parque de los Mártires Universitarios by Hanneorla Hanneorla, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Prado y Capitolio by Andrestand, en Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/32414360677/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lpreyes/47381668101/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lpreyes/47409316451/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lpreyes/47409316471/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lpreyes/47409316411/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/lpreyes/47356506072/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lpreyes/47356506112/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lpreyes/47409317581/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lpreyes/40443811133/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lpreyes/40443811213/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/lpreyes/40443811443/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lpreyes/33533474358/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lpreyes/33533474568/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lpreyes/47409322041/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lpreyes/33533475848/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lpreyes/46686016304/sizes/l


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

nautico 0242 by Reparto Nautico, en Flickr


nautico 0259 by Reparto Nautico, en Flickr


nautico 0260 by Reparto Nautico, en Flickr


Club Nautico by mark.ed, en Flickr


nautico 0250 by Reparto Nautico, en Flickr


nautico 0252 by Reparto Nautico, en Flickr


nautico 0324 by Reparto Nautico, en Flickr


nautico 0296 by Reparto Nautico, en Flickr


nautico 0227 by Reparto Nautico, en Flickr


----------



## Rodri.Merca (Apr 15, 2019)

Me recuerda a Buenos Aires de le epoca. Se nota que Cuba fue un pais bastante aceptable antes del comunismo, pobre no era. Los paises pobres de principios del siglo XX no tenian esa calidad ornamental en sus edificios.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Leo D*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Flickr Leo D​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Flickr Leo D​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Flickr Leo D​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Flickr Leo D​


----------

